# 12 black belts lead by bruce lee vs a bar full of hells angels



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 6, 2010)

the black belts are all instructors or heads at the various "Mcdojo's" you see all around...Lee in the prime of his life

they fight a bar full of hells angels all of them 6'9 and 280 lbs..with some thirty years of experience with street fighting and the general gang life...

weapons: chains crow bars..beer bottles shovels and nunchaku and what ever else either side can grab and use (no guns)

what happens?


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 6, 2010)

"Bruce solos" will be 90% of the responses to this thread.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bruce Lee laughs and tells them, "Watch this,"

he then proceeds to kill every living thing in the bar....without even flexing a muscle 

@Nid: lets be fair, the guy beat CHUCK NORRIS!!


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 6, 2010)

Bruce solos.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 6, 2010)

oh come on guys..serious thread needs serious replies

plus i have a rep to maintain as a Lee debunker lol


----------



## Kurou (Feb 6, 2010)

lol being realistic bruce isn't taking them all out unless we use his fictional persona. That being said with the martial artist being allowed to use weapons they can take this quite handily.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 6, 2010)

the hells angels get slaughtered. 6 foot 9 or not.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 6, 2010)

Martial Arts centers around using the enemy's own body and movements against them. It's orderly and useful and effective as well. Most Hell's Angels only really know how to street fight. Lee wins, whether he needs help or not I cannot tell


----------



## Kurou (Feb 6, 2010)

its not about his skill. its the fact that taking on more then 4 people at a time is a pain in the ass.they will eventually smother you. some might even be able to hold you down while the others wail on you.he wouldn't be able to take them all by himself. still with weapons he could probably take down a hell of a lot.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 6, 2010)

assuming they all charge in at the same time or something, no in reality lee would not be able to take them all at once. but people near his level can definitely handle more than 1 at a time, and considering martial arts uses precise blows and the enemies own body, the hells angels would wind up hurting themselves while the MAs use minimal effort. its a stomp because your having them in a straight up fight, a lot of these gangs use guns and such.

bruce lee is also used to fighting people that are big btw.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 6, 2010)

my point was he isn't doing it alone. yes martial arts is effective at using the enemies momentum against them,but taking down a bar full of them by himself just isn't stopping them. plus the HA'S weren't exactly stupid either. bruce can win this with the other masters helping him.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 6, 2010)

wow people still act like lee was a real martial artist of world caliber? 

mamita

also..mcdojo senseis seriously being a threat to dudes who have spent decades fighting for their lives? out power them and have weapons too?


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 6, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> *wow people still act like lee was a real martial artist of world caliber?
> *
> mamita
> 
> also..mcdojo senseis seriously being a threat to dudes who have spent decades fighting for their lives? out power them and have weapons too?



wow you really know nothing of bruce lee do you ?

I can totally understand that people wank him but many times its just a joke ( like chuck norris jokes and such) but the last thing you should do is actually UNDERESTIMATE bruce lee. perhaps you should go ask some of bruce lee's disciples. many of them are actually world class, one even nicknamed the "arrow catcher" if I am not mistaken. go do your research before you start a fucking shitstorm.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 6, 2010)

And what of these 12 black belts? That seems a but vague: what degree, what style, what body type, age?


----------



## randomsurfer (Feb 6, 2010)

If it's fistfight, it might be hard to beat those muscular giants but since we're adding weapons, I think the martial artists should win this.


----------



## hammer (Feb 6, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> wow you really know nothing of bruce lee do you ?
> 
> I can totally understand that people wank him but many times its just a joke ( like chuck norris jokes and such) but the last thing you should do is actually UNDERESTIMATE bruce lee. perhaps you should go ask some of bruce lee's disciples. many of them are actually world class, one even nicknamed the "arrow catcher" if I am not mistaken. go do your research before you start a fucking shitstorm.



diddn't bruce throw a fury of punch's so fast the camras chould'nt film it?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 6, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> wow you really know nothing of bruce lee do you ?



i have had to do research on the guy in school..back in the day and then again two years ago to combat..an invasion of Weeaboo leetards...simply because i prefer to know what I'm talking about

the sheer amount of heresay..and what not..about what the guy could actually do..and the fights he won..has always really bothered me

"bruce lee is easily on the level of an olympic class boxer like Joe louis or max schmelling" or "he could take marciano or ali" or the myriad of other claims I've heard from guys like Karem abdul jabbar and such have made me laugh Lee in no way shape or form compares to these guys who are considered the best in their sports history..and most of which were top tier world caliber athletes 



Shoddragon said:


> I can totally understand that people wank him but many times its just a joke ( like chuck norris jokes and such) but the last thing you should do is actually UNDERESTIMATE bruce lee. perhaps you should go ask some of bruce lee's disciples. many of them are actually world class, one even nicknamed the "arrow catcher" if I am not mistaken. go do your research before you start a fucking shitstorm.



i don't care what the guys closest to him at all...because their going to have a highly favorable take on him

wong jackman fight..is a good example of this 

lee camp: he kicked wong jackmans ass

WJM camp: naww lee cheap shotted him and started fighting dirty and throwing bottles and shit because our sensei was kicking his ass

neutral witnesses: they both just dicked around shook hands and went home

WJM himself: fuck you press i am a very private man *refuses to comment*

well shit..dude..three different stories

or the Cantonese camera man vs Lee where his wife and some other guys say he WTF pwned the guy yet every one else producer included say lee got his ass rolled onto the floor...

too much conflicting testimony 

i care about official documented wins and losses in tournaments..in competition..in anything on paper or on video..not in a controlled environment with set conditions on *His *own terms

and as far as i have done Research i have seen two documented "tournaments" lee won..

A salsa competition with his wife

and second place in an amateur boxing tournament in highschool 




hadomaru said:


> And what of these 12 black belts? That seems a but vague: what degree, what style, what body type, age?



the usual Mcdojo shit..

TKD karate akido wing chun..some mma 



hammer said:


> diddn't bruce throw a fury of punch's so fast the camras chould'nt film it?



sure..throwing retardedly fast punches was something lee did real well

he could only put any meaningful power behind them when it was all set up though..according to some


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 6, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> its not about his skill. its the fact that taking on more then 4 people at a time is a pain in the ass.they will eventually smother you. some might even be able to hold you down while the others wail on you.he wouldn't be able to take them all by himself. still with weapons he could probably take down a hell of a lot.






Shoddragon said:


> assuming they all charge in at the same time or something, no in reality lee would not be able to take them all at once. but people near his level can definitely handle more than 1 at a time, and considering martial arts uses precise blows and the enemies own body, the hells angels would wind up hurting themselves while the MAs use minimal effort. its a stomp because your having them in a straight up fight, a lot of these gangs use guns and such.
> 
> bruce lee is also used to fighting people that are big btw.



he isn't doing it alone, with help he could take this



hammer said:


> diddn't bruce throw a fury of punch's so fast the camras chould'nt film it?


yeah, but to be fair, that wasn't hard to do to the cameras of the time. IIRC, that was a problem with many early movies, its why fights would seem so slow and retarded in many films), you average action star going full-on might be able to give those cameras problems honestly......

or am I thinking of cameras from the 60s? 



randomsurfer said:


> If it's fistfight, it might be hard to beat those muscular giants but since we're adding weapons, I think the martial artists should win this.



hahaha, in martial arts muscles don't mean much. in fact, having too much muscle on you is BAD. You strive for lean muscle, because the heavier you are, the slower you are and the worse things can go for you. 'tis why so many great martial artists are lean and such


----------



## Kurou (Feb 6, 2010)

i said he wasn't taking it alone a bunch of times.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow Watchdog, so you go around barking at people for "trolling" and get irate about others wanking characters but then you create a thread that does just that, and in ignorance...?

You have no clue how strong Bruce Lee is.

[YOUTUBE]DNDfJqycV4w[/YOUTUBE]

I'd like to see what you're response to this is, other than "baaaw, planned studio, acting". You can't _pretend_ to be strong enough to do 1-finger push-ups. You cannot plan out a 1-inch punch (something he made famous I might add) that literally knocks someone off their feet from an inch away. And I personally know how fucking hard it would be to do v-sits for an extended period of time. It feels like your stomach has lava flowing through it. And you can't use your hands either.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 6, 2010)

Cygnus45 said:


> Wow Watchdog, so you go around barking at people for "trolling" and get irate about others wanking characters but then you create a thread that does just that, and in ignorance...?



how the hell am i wanking hells angels


Cygnus45 said:


> You have no clue how strong Bruce Lee is.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DNDfJqycV4w[/YOUTUBE]



,,,i think your misunderstanding me..I'm not saying he wasn't a great fighter..or an awesome guy..or a good teacher

i am saying..people who compare him to monsters like Marciano Ali Emelianinko..mas oyama..or any of those guys...do so..and do so in a profoundly ignorant manner 

Lee was first and formost an Actor with a vision..who dedicated every second of his spare time to the martial arts and created a style thats pretty good

but in no way does he compare to people who actually did this professionally..stood atop a roster of people who where renowned for their skills..and are to this day even decades after their death...the greatest fighters in history 



Cygnus45 said:


> I'd like to see what you're response to this is, other than "baaaw, planned studio, acting". You can't _pretend_ to be strong enough to do 1-finger push-ups. You cannot plan out a 1-inch punch (something he made famous I might add) that literally knocks someone off their feet from an inch away. And I personally know how fucking hard it would be to do v-sits for an extended period of time. It feels like your stomach has lava flowing through it. And you can't use your hands either.



..what the hell was this supposed to show me? that he's ery well trained and condition

no shit

still not seeing "zero tier guy able to floor the best fighters in the world"


----------



## Kurou (Feb 6, 2010)

wait who said bruce lee is the greatest fighter in the world? with a body like his max baer would have been able to kill him with a single punch.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 6, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> i said he wasn't taking it alone a bunch of times.


my bad, I had seen your second post and unquoted, but I guess it must not have clicked. I've had troubles like this ALL the time in this forum, cut me a break, no?



Cygnus45 said:


> Wow Watchdog, so you go around barking at people for "trolling" and get irate about others wanking characters but then you create a thread that does just that, and in ignorance...?
> 
> You have no clue how strong Bruce Lee is.
> 
> ...



he's not insulting lee, he's just saying that Lee is overrated, which he is...however, imho, you ARE UNDERestimating him as well IWD


----------



## Cygnus45 (Feb 6, 2010)

> how the hell am i wanking hells angels



You aren't, but you're causing what you couldn't possibly think wouldn't become a 20-page shit-storm. In other words, trolling.



> ,,,i think your misunderstanding me..I'm not saying he wasn't a great fighter..or an awesome guy..or a good teacher
> 
> i am saying..people who compare him to monsters like Marciano Ali Emelianinko..mas oyama..or any of those guys...do so..and do so in a profoundly ignorant manner



It's only ignorant because they usually fail to analyze facts such as Lee being a martial-artist who uses every part of his body and doesn't have the build of heavyweights like Ali and Marciano. Not to mention their stamina or durability for punishment (the boxers are obviously higher); Not because he'd be floored by them.



> Lee was first and formost an Actor with a vision..who dedicated every second of his spare time to the martial arts and created a style thats pretty good
> 
> but in no way does he compare to people who actually did this professionally..*stood atop a roster of people who where renowned for their skills..and are to this day even decades after their death...the greatest fighters in history*



You just described Bruce Lee at his greatest.

You just don't get it, he was a true martial-arts legend. He has one of the greatest legacies world-wide and to this day people attempt to reach his level.



> ..what the hell was this supposed to show me? that he's ery well trained and condition
> 
> no shit
> 
> still not seeing "zero tier guy able to floor the best fighters in the world"



He could solo the MMA with prep, and could take on several world-class heavy-weigh boxers such as George Foreman or even Jack Dempsey. He's that awesome. People become legends because their exploits were...legendary. Not because of some unjustified wank based on nothing.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 6, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> wait who said bruce lee is the greatest fighter in the world? with a body like his max baer would have been able to kill him with a single punch.



allot of people all over the net

and a couple times the Caeser guy here



paulatreides0 said:


> he's not insulting lee, he's just saying that Lee is overrated, which he is...however, imho, you ARE UNDERestimating him as well IWD



not really I'm pretty sure he could pwn the majority of the more athletic of us OBd'ers in under a second flat...

that he could probably own most of the MCdojo masters on his own team since MCdojo senseis are shitty any ways..and kick some hells angels ass

but i am saying "you think he can win..and do so fairly quickly"

sweet..now gimme some proof..as opposed to the normal stuff

this is more a thread to compile a list of stuff we could actually use to back lee up..via the OBD rules (documented feats...and all that) so as to prevent future shitstorms



Cygnus45 said:


> You aren't, but you're causing what you couldn't possibly think wouldn't become a 20-page shit-storm. In other words, trolling.[



read above qoute




Cygnus45 said:


> It's only ignorant because they usually fail to analyze facts such as Lee being a martial-artist who uses every part of his body and doesn't have the build of heavyweights like Ali and Marciano. Not to mention their stamina or durability for punishment (the boxers are obviously higher); Not because he'd be floored by them.



they have more experience..then him..greater practical application of skill...and far more.."real fighting" under their belts

which is allot more important...then anything else you mentioned 



Cygnus45 said:


> You just described Bruce Lee at his greatest.



non sense



Cygnus45 said:


> You just don't get it, he was a true martial-arts legend. He has one of the greatest legacies world-wide and to this day people attempt to reach his level.



key word being legendary...and we all know what happens with legends


Cygnus45 said:


> He could solo the MMA with prep, and could take on several world-class heavy-weigh boxers such as George Foreman or even Jack Dempsey.



horse hockey 




Cygnus45 said:


> He's that awesome. People become legends because their exploits were...legendary. Not because of some unjustified wank based on nothing.



legends have their exploits embelished to retarded degrees

unless you seriously believe..Wyatt earp killed eighty people 

or doc holiday was the greatest Gun slinger in the west and was faster then wild bill hickock or billy the kid..or anything...and killed over a hundred people

despite no proof existing..and the only two kills that where actually documented to his name were

in a drunken stupor where the guy he shot at..actually died of a heart attack..from the shock of being shot at..and not holidays own bullets

and the gun fight at the OK coral..and even then Historians thing..morgan erp mighta killed the guy

Legends..get blown out of proportion

look at others if you want some eastern examples Hajime saito..or miyomoto musashi..or Oda nobunaga

or the iga ninjas..


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 6, 2010)

oh, okay, now it makes sense. i take back what i said earlier, sorry if I caused offense

anyway, I already had my say: they win after a fight that is at most mid-difficulty because your average martial artist>>>average street fighter, and these are balckbelts, a.k.a., as high as you can get without becoming a master AND you have a master in the ranks


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 6, 2010)

You guys have been watching way to much anime, with statements like Bruce Lee could solo the MMA, thats retarded.

Just cause you are a world class martial artist, doesn't make you invisible. Sports like boxing, MMA, kickboxing etc. are real fighters, taking hits and returning them. Watch something like Muay Tai, and then go watch a karate tournment. 

These martial artists aren't going to tank a hit from a crow bar, or fight through getting impaled with a broken bottle.

A bar full of HA ganging up on 13 guys have this easily.

And if it's unarmed the same thing will happen. Bruce Lee was an actor, he was a great fighter, but he wouldn't be able to take a bar full of large HA. And those of you who think he can solo, take martial arts off of the pedestal you've put them on.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ryuu Tsuyoshi said:


> You guys have been watching way to much anime, with statements like Bruce Lee could solo the MMA, thats retarded.
> 
> Just cause you are a world class martial artist, doesn't make you invisible. Sports like boxing, MMA, kickboxing etc. are real fighters, taking hits and returning them. Watch something like Muay Tai, and then go watch a karate tournment.
> 
> ...


only problem is that this is brutes, untrained fighters for the most part, against trained fighters. training makes a BIG difference in a fight.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 6, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> oh, okay, now it makes sense. i take back what i said earlier, sorry if I caused offense



the shit storms that usually happen as a result of lee threads seem like people using hype and heresay over feats...you rarely get guys like cygnus that at least provide something


and then i guess its been my experience that at least onother boards posters ignore the respect or meta-esque type threads

so its better to get all you can in threads like this-which is what i was hoping for..OBD standard proof for lee..one way or the other



Ryuu Tsuyoshi said:


> You guys have been watching way to much anime, with statements like Bruce Lee could solo the MMA, thats retarded.
> 
> Just cause you are a world class martial artist, doesn't make you invisible. Sports like boxing, MMA, kickboxing etc. are real fighters, taking hits and returning them. Watch something like Muay Tai, and then go watch a karate tournment.
> 
> ...




pretty much this..allot of martial arts you learn in mcdojos also tends to be form based martial arts...nothing like actually fighting 

meaning at least in theory most of the guys present lee included would not have the practical experience even the HA's have

much less the mmas and boxers



paulatreides0 said:


> only problem is that this is brutes, untrained fighters for the most part, against trained fighters. training makes a BIG difference in a fight.



not nessicarly when i was sixteen i saw an RL versions of this fight..well sans the bruce lee awesomeness mind you

but it was three black belts..i don't know the other two style mind you since they were friends of the guy who was starting it all.that one i wrestled with..and he did karate and he was good

they were all pretty good physical condition..young guys though 18 -16

vs two big ass bikers in their fifties and the MA's got destroyed absolutely...one ended up in an ICU

i saw it from across the street and it changed how i viewed martial artists in all honesty..made me take..the claims a lot less seriously...and from then on adopted a "prove it first.." mind set when approaching mas..especially ones that seem fantastical

form based fighting..and training in controlled environments

vs actual fighting experience...and i give to the Exp unless the other guys a serious beast


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 6, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> only problem is that this is brutes, untrained fighters for the most part, against trained fighters. training makes a BIG difference in a fight.



Have you ever met a bouncer? They're not trained fighters either but they smack a lot of guys around, and they do it with numbers, a lot like a bunch of giant hells angel's could do. And they have 30 years of experience which means they've had their fare share of fights. The angels have this.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 6, 2010)

This would single handily be the greatness ass kicking of all time. This is how it would go i think Bruce would let the other Black Belts fight first and until his side starts to takes too many loses. How ever if they do not Bruce would be critiquing all of his students then he would show them what they should have done on there defeated foes. Oh yeah then there would be lots of yelling. How ever if i did have to add a couple of people to Bruce's team i would have to add Rickson Gracie, and Azuma Takashi ( founder of Daido Juku karate). But still the BB would win this one with ease


----------



## randomsurfer (Feb 6, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> hahaha, in martial arts muscles don't mean much. in fact, having too much muscle on you is BAD. You strive for lean muscle, because the heavier you are, the slower you are and the worse things can go for you. 'tis why so many great martial artists are lean and such




Well, there has to be some reason why Brock Lesnar is dominating UFC.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 6, 2010)

Cygnus45 said:


> He could solo the MMA with prep, and could take on several world-class heavy-weigh boxers such as George Foreman or even Jack Dempsey. He's that awesome. People become legends because their exploits were...legendary. Not because of some unjustified wank based on nothing.



Are you seriously trying to tell me Bruce Lee could beat George Foreman or Fedor?

Really?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 6, 2010)

Bruce Lee and the martial arts masters stomp. wing chun is ideal in close quarters, and would litterally break the thugs. the martiall arts masters are much faster, and are trained to pary and generate tremendous power with no bakswing, and pary and attack all in one movent, with both the hands and feat. the hells angels would not even land a shot on the masters, as every predictable attack they make would be effortlessly countered, or they would be kicked into a wall before they could even do anything. there are so many ways the martial artist stomp it is not even funny. as a martial artist myself (particuarly in wing chun) I could go on forever. just take my word for it that the masters would win

if the hells angels have bladed weopeons, the masters would still probalby be able to pary and dismantle the thugs. if the martial arts masters have knives or other bladed weopons, than they slice and dice the defensless Hells angels.

in short, the HA gets stomped

oh, and if Bruce Lee were alive today, he would stomp any UFC fighters (even heavy weights) due to his dexterity and short punching power


----------



## Gunners (Feb 6, 2010)

What's the size of these black belts? Some people who are black belts I'd feel optimistic about fighting them, some people who are black belts only my pride would stop me running. 

If they're just your average black belt then the group who's used to street fighting, 6ft9 and 280lbs will win easily.

By the way, Bruce Lee is a no factor in this fight, they could eat him alive if they felt like it.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 6, 2010)

Gunners said:


> What's the size of these black belts? Some people who are black belts I'd feel optimistic about fighting them, some people who are black belts only my pride would stop me running.
> 
> If they're just your average black belt then the group who's used to street fighting, 6ft9 and 280lbs will win easily.
> 
> By the way, Bruce Lee is a no factor in this fight, they could eat him alive if they felt like it.



size does not matter. in fact, being big and unskilled (streetfighting does not count as skill) is a disadvantafe against a small or meadiem sized martial arts master whos skilled at pary and is lightening fast. also a master of wing chun, regardless of size, can generate more power with no backshing than a hells angel could generate with a very preditable roundhouse. 

also keep in mind that martial arts masters have TRAINED FOR THEIR ENTIRE LIVES ENDLESSLY. just trust me, it makes a difference. speed is everything, and parying and power in close quarters is devastating. and if the masters have bladed weapons, then the damage is, as you can envision, extraordianry.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 6, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> size does not matter. in fact, being big and unskilled (streetfighting does not count as skill) is a disadvantafe against a small or meadiem sized martial arts master whos skilled at pary and is lightening fast. also a master of wing chun, regardless of size, can generate more power with no backshing than a hells angel could generate with a very preditable roundhouse.



As someone said, there is a reason Brock Lesnar is winning the UFC and it sure as fuck has nothing to do with skill.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 6, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> As someone said, there is a reason Brock Lesnar is winning the UFC and it sure as fuck has nothing to do with skill.



a master of wing chun, who is agile and skilled at parying and attacking at the same time, could beat somone like brock lesnar. someone like Bruce Lee would speedblitz and even overpower (close range wing chun has legendary power). i would even take a shot a Brock Lesnar if I were a ufc figher(although I am much smaller and to  tranquil to fight for money. also it is not in my nature). one solid wing chun punch to the neck and it would be over. I would not want to go much longer with him though, as grappling in a small octagon would be tough, as all them guys got good grapling skills. Jujitsu is what makes that entertaining, as their striking sucks (most of them)

speed, parying and power in close quarters is everything


----------



## Gunners (Feb 6, 2010)

> size does not matter. in fact, being big and unskilled (streetfighting does not count as skill) is a disadvantafe against a small or meadiem sized martial arts master whos skilled at pary and is lightening fast. also a master of wing chun, regardless of size, can generate more power with no backshing than a hells angel could generate with a very preditable roundhouse.


If somebody has been having street fights for 30 years, they're going to be a skilled fighter. People forget that in a fight the objective is to beat the shit out of somebody. 30 years of experience is more useful than 30 years fighting in tournaments and practising in a dojo. 

Also why would they bother with a round house kick in this scenario, they'd me more likely to shank them with a beer bottle, smack them with a chain, throw them etc.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 6, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> speed, parying and power in close quarters is everything



Joe Louis and Max Baer vs Bruce Lee and any one of his students

who wins?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 6, 2010)

> i would even take a shot a Brock Lesnar if I were a ufc figher(although I am much smaller and to tranquil to fight for money. also it is not in my nature). one solid wing chun punch to the neck and it would be over.


Lol. You're going to get a rude awakening one day.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 6, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Joe Louis and Max Baer vs Bruce Lee and any one of his students
> 
> who wins?



Bruce Lee is way to fast and skilled (do I even need to say why? cuz i will if i have to)


----------



## Gunners (Feb 6, 2010)

> i would even take a shot a Brock Lesnar if I were a ufc figher(although I am much smaller and to tranquil to fight for money. also it is not in my nature). one solid wing chun punch to the neck and it would be over.



Oh yeah this post makes me doubt whether you do Wing chun. If you did you would realise the limitations of it so you wouldn't believe you could beat Brock Lesnar. You're speaking like a 10 year old who plans to start any given martial arts they then quit in a couple of weeks when they realise they can't beat the shit out of the local bully.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 6, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Oh yeah this post makes me doubt whether you do Wing chun. If you did you would realise the limitations of it so you wouldn't believe you could beat Brock Lesnar. You're speaking like a 10 year old who plans to start any given martial arts they then quit in a couple of weeks when they realise they can't beat the shit out of the local bully.



hence the reason why I dont even like to fight and am not in the UFC. I would not volentarily fight anybody; i am peacful and train in secllusion. but if i ever had to (which i have had to on occasion, despite my peacful nature), i would kill anybody with my speed (trust me, i am VERY fast) and skill, and I am also extremely skilled with knives and other blades

and I am 19 if you care in any way at all

and i should have kept my thoughts to myself. I should not have called out brock lesnar if thats what it sounded like i did, because i didnt. i was just elaborating on the effectivness of close quarters wing chun and the like


----------



## ZergKage (Feb 6, 2010)

Ryuu Tsuyoshi said:
			
		

> You guys have been watching way to much anime, with statements like Bruce Lee could solo the MMA, thats retarded.
> 
> Just cause you are a world class martial artist, doesn't make you invisible. Sports like boxing, MMA, kickboxing etc. are real fighters, taking hits and returning them. Watch something like Muay Tai, and then go watch a karate tournment.
> 
> ...



This. People need to wake the fuck up.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 6, 2010)

truly skilled martial artists are skilled enough at parying and attacking in one motion that they would not get hit. they are also much faster. yeah, muay Tai fighters are tough, but so are other martial artists. UFC is commercial BS; the true talented martial artist's train in seclusion, and do not desire money or glory. I for instance would rather draw and play the flute, or rite poetry.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 6, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> Bruce Lee is way to fast and skilled (do I even need to say why? cuz i will if i have to)




and you officially have no idea what your talking about

Max solos

louis plays cards...

also brock lesner would no sell your punch..and KILL you..like nothing


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 6, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> hence the reason why I dont even like to fight and am not in the UFC. I would not volentarily fight anybody; i am peacful and train in secllusion. but if i ever had to (which i have had to on occasion, despite my peacful nature), i would kill anybody with my speed (trust me, i am VERY fast) and skill, and I am also extremely skilled with knives and other blades
> 
> and I am 19 if you care in any way at all
> 
> and i should have kept my thoughts to myself. I should not have called out brock lesnar if thats what it sounded like i did, because i didnt. i was just elaborating on the effectivness of close quarters wing chun and the like



Wow what? No you're not fast enough to kill people with your "speed". You've been watching way to much anime. Experience in actual fights matters alot.


Hell's angels win by their numbers. It'd be a really messy fight but they would win eventually.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 6, 2010)

Stilzkin said:


> Wow what? No you're not fast enough to kill people with your "speed". You've been watching way to much anime. Experience in actual fights matters alot.
> .



yeah you know..back when i did wrestling all the light weights in my school obsessively did some kinda of fighting

Boxing MMA karate even jeet kund do

and the only kids i could seriously say where "lethally fast" where..two kids who are now trying to become pro boxers (ie fucking serious..and had powerful ass hits..)


the martial arts guys? too much weeaboo 

i have never seen any teen aged MA ever be a credible threat to any one who had even the most basic..practical fighting experience...What so ever

i also find it kinda laughable the guys posts

"i train in seclusion" "i could be a lethal force"

sounds like..fotns..or some shit


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 6, 2010)

What happened to this thread?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 6, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and you officially have no idea what your talking about
> 
> Max solos
> 
> ...



I know exactly what i am talking about. Bruce is faster, more skilled, and more powerful with short punches and kicks than either of them. Bruce was a fighter and martial artist first, and an actor second

I am much smaller, but very skilled and fast. also powerful in short strikes. also if need be i am talented with bladed weapons (although since it is hand to hand they would not be used). I am also aware that i am sounding like an arrogant, toughguy (not a tough guy; you dont even know if i am a guy), loser. i see things from all perspectives, and I understand why you might feel that way. however that is not the case; I am very peacful in person.

and dont insult a shadow

and I will say it again: I am VERY fast; never underestimate the power that can come from speed (in multiple ways)


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 6, 2010)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> What happened to this thread?



the new guy...is saying he's for all intents and purposes a meta human level master fighter

and that based on his expert knowledge Bruce lee could rapestomp monsters like Max Baer joe louis and such like

it merrited a little derailment to adress honestly


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 6, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> I know exactly what i am talking about. Bruce is faster, more skilled, and more powerful with short punches and kicks than either of them. Bruce was a fighter and martial artist first, and an actor second



evidently you don't Lee wouldn't last five seconds in the ring with a guy who had severed peoples brain stems with his..punches

or a guy who utterly outperformed him to a retarded degree and became..for all intent and purposes the god of boxing (marciano)

or louis a world champion gold medalist and all around master



flying shadow said:


> am much smaller, but very skilled and fast. also powerful in short strikes. also if need be i am talented with bladed weapons (although since it is hand to hand they would not be used). I am also aware that i am sounding like an arrogant, toughguy (not a tough guy; you dont even know if i am a guy), loser. i see things from all perspectives, and I understand why you might feel that way. however that is not the case; I am very peacful in person.



you be a snail to some one as fast as brock

and yes he is fast wrestlers are fucking fast...hed grab you

and rip your face off..don't act like it was a match




flying shadow said:


> and dont insult a shadow



We've been threw this on a few different forums..this does not intimidate me

i will call bullshit where ever it exists...and now your taking a steaming pile of it


----------



## Gunners (Feb 6, 2010)

> hence the reason why I dont even like to fight and am not in the UFC. I would not volentarily fight anybody; i am peacful and train in secllusion. but if i ever had to (which i have had to on occasion, despite my peacful nature), i would kill anybody with my speed (trust me, i am VERY fast) and skill, and I am also extremely skilled with knives and other blades


I don't care much for talk on how skilled you are hand to hand or with knives. I think you're a liar, the first thing people realise when they start any martial arts is their limitations and the limitations of what they do. 

You clearly don't know the limits of what you claim to do because you think it would be enough to put Brock Lesnar out. ''One solid wing chung punch to the neck'', most punches to the neck would fuck someone up, if you had experience in Wing Chun or fighting in general you would know that punching someone in the neck isn't easy because it's guarded by both their hands and the chin ( if they have the sense to tuck it in). This is ignoring how accurate and precise you'd have to be to land in the right location it's just not readily available to hit. 



> truly skilled martial artists are skilled enough at parying and attacking in one motion that they would not get hit. they are also much faster. yeah, muay Tai fighters are tough, but so are other martial artists. UFC is commercial BS; the true talented martial artist's train in seclusion, and do not desire money or glory. I for instance would rather draw and play the flute, or rite poetry.


Think about what you're saying. Think about the why hand to hand styles were developed. War, wealth, proving superiority. 

Fighting to prove yourself and gain money makes a lot more sense than being a hermit in the mountains. 

On parrying, no matter how good your form is. If someone is naturally stronger than you your balance will get fucked up when you try parrying them. Also a 6ft9 280lb man grabbing you and throwing you across the room cannot be parried.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 6, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> the new guy...is saying he's for all intents and purposes a meta human level master fighter



DIY Death, is that you?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 6, 2010)

never insult my speed again. i have trained my  entire life, litterally all day and night (seriously 10 to 20 hours per day/night), on my skills and speed in seclusion. the only reason I am even talking to you on this forum right now (and for the last month or so) is due to the fact that I have had pnemonia, and have been less active for the last few weeks (it sucks). other wise I am always training, writing poetry, and also street racing on occasion. seriously dont downplay me like that. I am not a little kid who hasnt seen anything. I have been all over the place. please be a little more respectful

@gunner: who says i am not that precise? also I could pary a punch, and simultaneosly aim for the neck. at virtually the same time I could powerfully kick at my opponents legs, nocking him off ballence. a truly skilled fighter can generate power from multiple parts of the body at the same time. I could also choke or grapple, as I am also very talented in jujitsu (lol at choking lesnar though, but if he is off ballence i could use that against him)

and I know my limmititations; i greet them head on every day and every night in my training and thought


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 6, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> never insult my speed again. i have trained my  entire life, litterally all day and night (seriously 10 to 20 hours per day/night), on my skills and speed in seclusion. the only reason I am even talking to you on this forum right now (and for the last month or so) is due to the fact that I have had pnemonia, and have been less active for the last few weeks (it sucks). other wise I am always training, writing poetry, and also street racing on occasion. seriously dont downplay me like that. I am not a little kid who hasnt seen anything. I have been all over the place. please be a little more respectful



let me stress this again.this is the internet...claims like this are common place...we don't care to hear them

i am going to say this again..simply and concise

Brock Lesnar..will eat you alive..it will take him five seconds..he will not even consider you fast

Max baer..or louis would of murdered you..more then likely literally considering baer was so powerful he accidentally killed some one in the ring..and may have hit another fighter so hard...he died later as a result of it 

they'd the exact same thing to bruce lee..but he would last far far longer then you would last...he would still fall

Marciano likely would not ntoice you..he;d notice lee..then he;d hit lee..again and again...and then it would be over

same for Tyson and foreman..only..more brutal...and less gentlemen like

you have offered nothing to contradict this


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 6, 2010)

i never said i was equal to Bruce lee; I said i was comparable. that being said I am not to far behind. dont underestimate my speed and skill

so you say claims like that are commone place? ITS COMMING FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART WHAT I AM SAYING it has been my life, and it has been all i have ever had. stop treating me as if i am some spoiled american brat. you have no idea where i have lived, the bloodshed i have been around, or who i am. dont insult me again


----------



## Gunners (Feb 6, 2010)

> @gunner: who says i am not that precise? also I could pary a punch, and simultaneosly aim for the neck. at virtually the same time I could powerfully kick at my opponents legs, nocking him off ballence. a truly skilled fighter can generate power from multiple parts of the body at the same time. I could also choke or grapple, as I am also very talented in jujitsu (lol at choking lesnar though, but if he is off ballence i could use that against him)


When I said ''This is ignoring how accurate and precise'', I was giving you the benefit of the doubt in terms of accuracy and precision even with that you're not going to catch somebody in the neck with a punch. The neck is not left open in a fight I don't know what other way to say this. Even if somebody punches at you, their neck is no open. 


A truly skilled fighter cannot do the impossible. Throwing a powerful punch or kick requires the use of most of the muscles in your body, specific balances and such. If you were to try and do them at the same time your body would be offset and your muscles in your body wouldn't be contributing to the punch. 

Easiest example is the fact that to throw a good punch, the positioning of your feet is vital, that's kinda fucked up if you're also throwing a kick. 



> and I know my limmititations; i greet them head on every day and every night in my training and thought


I think you know your limitations in the sense that behind the computer screen I think you know Brock Lesnar would maul you worse than an hungry Lion on an Antelope. I don't think you know the limitations of what you claim to be highly skilled at.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 6, 2010)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> DIY Death, is that you?



don't think so...

DIY was a cry baby..but this guy has some kind of emotional compulsion to fall apart under criticism 




flying shadow said:


> i never said i was equal to Bruce lee; I said i was comparable. that being said I am not to far behind. dont underestimate my speed and skill



and you don't see how silly that sounds? 

your not far behind from bruce LOL..okay i am the first person to Jump on Mister Lee and say he's not that great

but i am pretty sure he'd tool you..nasty..and that your about as far away from him..as i am from winning the Pulitzer prize for my outstanding writing ability and grammar  



flying shadow said:


> so you say claims like that are commone place? ITS COMMING FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART WHAT I AM SAYING it has been my life, and it has been all i have ever had. stop treating me as if i am some spoiled american brat. you have no idea where i have lived, the bloodshed i have been around, or who i am. dont insult me again



spoiled american brat?  where the fuck did that come from

the bloodshed you've lived threw? hAH..well even if thats true so what join the fucking club,...myself paulatreides and a couple other posters are refugees from some shit life..in another country..you don't see us BAWWING about it..

sure we may mentioned it..in a thread or too but its usually as an example and never to go "YOU DON'T FUCKING KNOW ME..I COULD HAVE MAD NINJA SKILLS..BECUSE OF BLOODSHEDD AND DOOM AND OMG..PLEASE DON'T CRITICIZE ME YOU DON'T KNOW ME"

i am sorry are you so sensative you can't even handle being questioned on an internet debate forum?

are you serious? 

as it stands

Lesnar brutalizes you...as you have shown nothing to disprove it

so would any of the other fighters...i mentioned


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 6, 2010)

What happened to "pics or it didn't happen"? Seriously, this sort of thing demands proof.


----------



## God (Feb 6, 2010)

So this is where you all are.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah ballance is essential. notice i said 'virtually' at the same time. they would be thrown in such quick sucesion that they all flow together. 

the bottom line is that i cannot prove the validity of what i am saying; however it should be obvious through just my familiarity with the concepts of the innermoment of combat that i am experienced

I grew up on a reservation (not gonna get anymore specific, cuz it is none of your concern). oh and because i did not grow up in a war torn country (do not take that the wrong way) I have had a perfet life?

I might post some pics up of myself eventually if that will prove anything. I do not look very tough at all (i'm like only 150 pounds or so, and I look pretty young), so that wont proove much.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 6, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> size does not matter. in fact, being big and unskilled (streetfighting does not count as skill) is a disadvantafe
> .



just saying this:



speaking from experience not really, street fighters have an uncanny ability to adapt to different situations rather quickly,so do martial artist mind you but the level of freedom is different. it really comes down to experience,these guys have 30yrs of it.

just putting that out there since i put in my judgment earlier =/


----------



## Kurou (Feb 6, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> Bruce Lee is way to fast and skilled (do I even need to say why? cuz i will if i have to)



max baer would literally take bruces head off  do you even know who he is?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 6, 2010)

> yeah ballance is essential. notice i said 'virtually' at the same time. they would be thrown in such quick sucesion that they all flow together.


Not going to happen, people have a tendency to move in a fight. Annoying I know. In a general exhibition, it's possible throw powerful punches and kicks in one after the other. In a fight it's not and if you do so you're likely not looking at your intended target. 


> yeah ballance is essential. notice i said 'virtually' at the same time. they would be thrown in such quick sucesion that they all flow together.
> 
> the bottom line is that i cannot prove the validity of what i am saying; however it should be obvious through just my familiarity with the concepts of the innermoment of combat that i am experienced


No it shouldn't be obvious, anyone can borrow a book at a library and read up on things on the internet. If you were experienced you would at least know the overall limitations, and how it would apply in a fight.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 6, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Not going to happen, people have a tendency to move in a fight. Annoying I know. In a general exhibition, it's possible throw powerful punches and kicks in one after the other. In a fight it's not and if you do so you're likely not looking at your intended target.
> 
> No it shouldn't be obvious, anyone can borrow a book at a library and read up on things on the internet. If you were experienced you would at least know the overall limitations, and how it would apply in a fight.



I have been talking about the importants of speed for a while; yeah, I think i could hit a moving target.

I cant prove it through talk, your right. but whether you want to believe it or not, I am speaking the truth


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 6, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> the bottom line is that i cannot prove the validity of what i am saying; however it should be obvious through just my familiarity with the concepts of the innermoment of combat that i am experienced



really because you don't actually sound like you know what your talking about at all..especially if your saying..your close to lees skills

or stand a ghost of a chance against a professional athlete 


flying shadow said:


> I grew up on a reservation (not gonna get anymore specific, cuz it is none of your concern). oh and because i did not grow up in a war torn country (do not take that the wrong way) I have had a perfet life?



oh my i think we missed the point



flying shadow said:


> I might post some pics up of myself eventually if that will prove anything. I do not look very tough at all (i'm like only 150 pounds or so, and I look pretty young), so that wont proove much.



pics of your physical condition likely wont prove much...a pack of abbs does not a fighter make

unless you have like horribly twisted scars...or an ass load of trophies but you said yourself..your a senin lol they dont compete



KurouKetsu said:


> max baer would literally take bruces head off  do you even know who he is?



don't think he does

then again he seems to think he can take brock lesnar


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

> I have been talking about the importants of speed for a while; yeah, I think i could hit a moving target.


Hitting a moving target is not what I was doubting, it was your ability to string to get a fluid set of powerful punches and kicks against a moving opponent. 

It's not doable. If you tried it you'd get knocked out cold.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> don't think he does
> 
> then again he seems to think he can take brock lesnar



lol don't mess with him he's the next iron monkey


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Hitting a moving target is not what I was doubting, it was your ability to string to get a fluid set of powerful punches and kicks against a moving opponent.
> 
> It's not doable. If you tried it you'd get knocked out cold.



not if done in succesion to parying your oponent. hence the reason why i am a very passive fighter, and like to counter. 

its plenty doable if you pary and seal your opponents hands and legs away, leaving him/her completely exposed. and no I am not saying that it is easy. but it is more than doable for a lightening fast master. and if your opponent counters than you counter back. have you ever seen close quarter kung fu artists fight? its more of an art that fighting. that being said it is very lethal (but also artistic). dont underestimate it

and what makes you assume that martial arts masters have never been in a streetfight?


----------



## God (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh shit it's DIY Death.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Oh shit it's DIY Death.



who the fuck is that? and whoever he/she is he/she is nothing like me. trust me, I am unique in many ways


----------



## God (Feb 7, 2010)

Seen tons of people like you. Totally uninteresting


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> who the fuck is that? and whoever he/she is he/she is nothing like me. trust me, I am unique in many ways



well your imagination is anyway


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Seen tons of people like you. Totally uninteresting



really now? you dont no me at all, yet you judge me? dont do that

never underestimate a shadow

@kuroketsu: dreams are a source of motivation. to be able to make visions reality. it has what i have been training to do my entire life. just to be alone and to have that opportunity is a gift. 

not to brag, but I am probably the fastest person (or close to it) on earth in many ways. i can run a 100 meter dash in under 10 seconds, and I can maintain a sprint (or almost) for hours strait (dont even get me started on my hand skills in parying). I am fast in so many ways, both physical and virtual

damn that is bragging


----------



## God (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes you're just like a shadow. Unnoticeable, and faceless.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> and what makes you assume that martial arts masters have never been in a streetfight?



because your definition..of martial arts...seems to come from shounen jump

ours is a little more rl based

most mcdojo senseis are on paper kinda guys..tournaments..rules...form based

you put those kinda guys in a room with a guy like Brock and they'd last all of five seconds



Cubey said:


> Yes you're just like a shadow. Unnoticeable, and faceless.



lol Isn't it cute...when he tries to be scary..by being veague and talking about shadows..lmao


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

jeffries would be a good fight for bruce come to think of it


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> really now? you dont no me at all, yet you judge me? dont do that
> 
> never underestimate a shadow



lmfao seriously? seriously?

edit:damn double posts


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Yes you're just like a shadow. Unnoticeable, and faceless.



thats right. thanks for the complement. its what i try to be

@immoral watchdog: yeah, a martial arts master will do more than fine in a streetfight, but it also depends on the individual.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> really now? you dont no me at all, yet you judge me? dont do that
> 
> never underestimate a shadow
> 
> ...





Cubey said:


> Yes you're just like a shadow. Unnoticeable, and faceless.





flying shadow said:


> thats right. thanks for the complement





yeah you are when it comes to runnin your mouth on the internet.

fucking dumbass 

this is gettin sigged.


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

Can you elaborate on this Shadow philosophy please?

I am not too familiar with this at all.


----------



## God (Feb 7, 2010)

If you consider that a complement, then the internet is probably all you have left. Ok guys, be nice to him.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> Can you elaborate on this Shadow philosophy please?
> 
> I am not too familiar with this at all.



well, the simple philosphy to being a shadow is to live ones life out of public view, as a shadow. to be silent in ones actions (obviously not on the internet), and only counter as a shadow dous to a persons motion (hence my passive nature and countering nature). essentially to be nonexsistent to others (obviously not on the internet), while still being very exsistent. shadows can be very deseptive; some say they have a soul of there own.

I could elaborate forever on this if neesassry


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> well, the simple philosphy to being a shadow is to live ones life out of public view, as a shadow. to be silent in ones actions (obviously not on the internet), and only counter as a shadow dous to a persons motion (hence my passive nature and countering nature). essentially to be nonexsistent to others (obviously not on the internet), while still being very exsistent. shadows can be very deseptive; some say they have a soul of there own.
> 
> I could elaborate forever on this if neesassry



Is this something you conjured up your road of young life?

Or a school? Or a teacher?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> Is this something you conjured up your road of young life?
> 
> Or a school? Or a teacher?



its just how i feel. everybody is different


----------



## God (Feb 7, 2010)

That's dumb. So you basically want to have no impact on the world around you. You're gonna stay in this life and leave without affecting anyone.

What is your life worth? Did your actions matter? Just kill yourself now before you're just prolonging the inevitable.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

i can picture him right now in his room with the lights off with a blanket over his head with the word "ninja" on it


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> its just how i feel. everybody is different



So in other words road of young life, conjured by your own experiences and such. No master, no school? All alone? Then what is your purpose in life for you?

What is this forum and VIZ to you?



Cubey said:


> That's dumb. So you basically want to have no impact on the world around you. You're gonna stay in this life and leave without affecting anyone.
> 
> What is your life worth? Did your actions matter? Just kill yourself now before you're just prolonging the inevitable.



Personal beliefs and experiences I must say it made him go this way although.....



KurouKetsu said:


> i can picture him right now in his room with the lights off with a blanket over his head with the word "ninja" on it


Mountain Cabin is a better stereotypical example.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> @immoral watchdog: yeah, a martial arts master will do more than fine in a streetfight, but it also depends on the individual.



...the ones you conjure in your head

or the average ones

or the pro ones..we see that compete at times in the ufc...

or the masters like Ali marciano..and tyson (and yes their fucking martial arts masters..boxing is a martial art and there existed none better then them)



KurouKetsu said:


> yeah you are when it comes to runnin your mouth on the internet.
> 
> fucking dumbass
> 
> this is gettin sigged.



i missed those

sweet jesus 



flying shadow said:


> well, the simple philosphy to being a shadow is to live ones life out of public view, as a shadow. to be silent in ones actions (obviously not on the internet), and only counter as a shadow dous to a persons motion (hence my passive nature and countering nature). essentially to be nonexsistent to others (obviously not on the internet), while still being very exsistent. shadows can be very deseptive; some say they have a soul of there own.
> 
> I could elaborate forever on this if neesassry



that's an incredibly disengenious dishonest and crappy way to live

you also don't seem to practice it..if your posting online



321zigzag said:


> So in other words road of young life, conjured by your own experiences and such. No master, no school? All alone? Then what is your purpose in life for you?



your gonna entertain these delusions? 



321zigzag said:


> ]What is this forum and VIZ to you?



a place he can escape being bullied in school logically and based off the claims he's made 



321zigzag said:


> Personal beliefs and experiences I must say it made him go this way although.....



what life experience? either he;s thirteen or really nineteen


321zigzag said:


> Mountain Cabin is a better stereotypical example.



that'd be if he really was a mountain sage lol


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 7, 2010)

Okay, what the fuck happened to this thread now?


----------



## God (Feb 7, 2010)

It went philosophical on your ass bitch


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Cubey said:


> That's dumb. So you basically want to have no impact on the world around you. You're gonna stay in this life and leave without affecting anyone.
> 
> What is your life worth? Did your actions matter? Just kill yourself now before you're just prolonging the inevitable.




yeah. at least its relatively peacful, and you cant loose anyone

what is life worth? awnser that yourself

@immortal watchdog: i already told you why I am online; I have been sick with pnamonia for the past few weeks, and it sucks. also I am currently living with a friend that I am lucky to have (never said I did not have a friend or too; I just prefer being alone). and yes i practice what i preach. and whats wrong wiht computers and posting online? i like computers as much as anybody else, and am good with it.
the bottom line is that i like the peace and quite (although i have live in LA before; go figure. I have lived all over america)


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Okay, what the fuck happened to this thread now?



apparently he's the fastest man alive.


----------



## God (Feb 7, 2010)

Life can be peaceful without being a hermit.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 7, 2010)

Cubey said:


> It went philosophical on your ass bitch



Oh joy...



flying shadow said:


> yeah. at least its relatively peacful, and you cant loose anyone
> 
> what is life worth? awnser that yourself



Oh god, are you a nihilist?

Might I direct you guys here?
Link removed


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Okay, let me elaborate on this philosophy.

TWOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, FWEEEEEEEEEE.

Hot air balloons.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

he thinks he's a shadow because his mom locked him in a closet whenever guests came over =/


but seriously? do you honestly believe in the things you post flying-shadow-san?


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

> your gonna entertain these delusions?
> 
> a place he can escape being bullied in school logically and based off the claims he's made
> 
> ...



Merely questioning out of simple curiosity with skepticism.

Which is why I said although.... 
I was in doubt.
It sounds like this he gave up on life. A lot simpler.



flying shadow said:


> yeah. at least its relatively peacful, and you cant loose anyone
> 
> what is life worth? awnser that yourself



So nothing means to you? Not even family nor the simplest concepts of raw joy and happiness.



KurouKetsu said:


> apparently he's the fastest man alive.



He should try out for the Guiness Book of Records.



Cubey said:


> Life can be peaceful without being a hermit.



Oh yes indeed.



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Oh god, are you a nihilist?
> 
> Might I direct you guys here?
> Link removed



In a way it seems so. 

Also Otacon, your manner of speaking how you are such a Shadow and such I cannot help but ponder that you seems different from when you were debating in the Gaara vs Kisame or in any debate threads. Suddenly you seem like you are trying to be the silent "shadow" type.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Life can be peaceful without being a hermit.



when the fuck did i ever say that i was a hermit? never

and all i said is that i can run a 100 meters in 10 or less. thats all. thats not that hard for somone who has trained for as long as i have

@zigzag: quite  in real life, loud over the internet.


----------



## God (Feb 7, 2010)

You described yourself in the profile a hermit would fit.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

The very base of your so called philosophy is hermitage.


----------



## God (Feb 7, 2010)

Lol how do you get internet connection in that cabin?


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

The refrigerator has wifi connection.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

ok, i grew up in arizona in a place i have already mentioned, and have also lived in LA. i am currently living somwhere else in america that i am not going to say. just because i am the shadow type, that does not make me a hermit


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

how does he know what wifi is?


----------



## God (Feb 7, 2010)

He probably lives near a Walmart.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> when the fuck did i ever say that i was a hermit? never
> 
> and all i said is that i can run a 100 meters in 10 or less. thats all. thats not that hard for somone who has trained for as long as i have



The top record for Olympic sprinters is 9.58.

I doubt you can under 10, especially if you can take the time to browse so much.


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> ]
> 
> @zigzag: quite  in real life, loud over the internet.



Wait what are you saying. 



Nimademe said:


> The refrigerator has wifi connection.



You should be thankful that you are lucky lol.


----------



## God (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> ok, i grew up in arizona in a place i have already mentioned, and have also lived in LA. i am currently living somwhere else in america that i am not going to say. *just because i am the shadow type, that does not make me a hermit*



Nope, that makes you nuts.

Do you attack women for their hair?


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

how does he know what a woman is he's never been out of his cabin?


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## God (Feb 7, 2010)

He's been to that Walmart that's like 3 feet away.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

he forgot his naruto outfit that day


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> Wait what are you saying.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be thankful that you are lucky lol.



it means i am obviosly more talkative over the internet than i am in real life, or else i would not be on here righ now. also i am not sure what you are implying

@nimadame: i'm on here because i am sick at the moment. it sucks


----------



## God (Feb 7, 2010)

Where else would you be? You dont go anywhere.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> it means i am obviosly more talkative over the internet than i am in real life, or else i would not be on here righ now. also i am not sure what you are implying
> 
> @nimadame: i'm on here because i am sick at the moment.



Sick at the moment? Sick of doing this you mean?



Also, you didn't answer about a 100 in 10.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

oh lord he's trying to defned his staements

really if your such a shadow..such a non existing being

why post at all?


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> it means i am obviosly more talkative over the internet than i am in real life, or else i would not be on here righ now. also i am not sure what you are implying
> 
> @nimadame: i'm on here because i am sick at the moment. it sucks



More sociable on the internet? 
Ehhhhhh.

Otacon you have been on VIZ so many times man. You joined there October 2009 and have 1097 posts. Somewhat quite active in a way I must say.

Well perhaps you have nothing to do. Yet you are a "shadow" so you say.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> More sociable on the internet?
> Ehhhhhh.
> 
> Otacon you have been on VIZ so many times man. You joined there October 2009 and have 1097 posts. Somewhat quite active in a way I must say.
> ...



so i cant train and also go on the internet? also although I joined october 15, i post in spurts; i have only really been on there for a handful of days. yeah, i get tired occasionally. so what

@IWD: i am alot more talkative on the internet


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> so i cant train and also go on the internet? also although I joined october 15, i post in spurts; i have only really been on there for a handful of days. yeah, i get tired occasionally. so what



No, you can't.

Especially since you are apparently Olympic level at sprinting.


----------



## God (Feb 7, 2010)

Do you play Eye of the Tiger when you browse forums?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> No, you can't.
> 
> Especially since you are apparently Olympic level at sprinting.



I never said that i NEVER get tired. only that i can sprint, or really close to a pure sprint, for many hours strait


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 7, 2010)

Truthfully it sounds like you're trying to compensate for something... Look at it from our point of view, does any of this sound remotely believable coming from someone that frequents debate forums?


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> I never said that i NEVER get tired. only that i can sprint, or really close to a pure sprint, for many hours strait



You can run 100 in under 10, that's Olympic level right there.

Sprinting for hours straight? Do you know how hard that is? Easily Olympic level.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> so i cant train and also go on the internet?
> 
> @IWD: i am alot more talkative on the internet



between school if your still going a job..to survive or pay for said training...

and such intense training as you claim to partake in no absolutely not

none of us who did any martial arts or scholastic sports would of been caught dead posting with the frequency you do..

much less some one who claims to be global level fighter and an olympic level sprinter

and why talk at all if your such a phantasm


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> You can run 100 in under 10, that's Olympic level right there.
> 
> Sprinting for hours straight? Do you know how hard that is? Easily Olympic level.



yeah i know how hard that is. it burns and it takes heart, but eventually it beomes less and less painful. i know because i do it

@IWD: dont go to shool, dont got a job, and live with a friend, and at many points lived whereever i could on my own. any time i am not posting, i am either training or playing flute. and now i do not post much, but in spurts


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

BUT GAIZ IM NOISY IN THE INTERWEBS AND NINSILENT IN IRL

You've got to be kidding me, even Olympians can barely keep up a sprint for more than 30 minutes.


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> so i cant train and also go on the internet? also although I joined october 15, i post in spurts; i have only really been on there for a handful of days. yeah, i get tired occasionally. so what
> 
> @IWD: i am alot more talkative on the internet



I never said that it just doesn't seem to add match thats all. But more importantly I never seen anything what you have done and such. Pardon my skepticism, Otacon.



flying shadow said:


> I never said that i NEVER get tired. only that i can sprint, or really close to a pure sprint, for many hours strait



Natural runner?



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Truthfully it sounds like you're trying to compensate for something... Look at it from our point of view, does any of this sound remotely believable coming from someone that frequents debate forums?


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> y
> 
> @IWD: dont go to shool, dont got a job, and live with a friend, and at many points lived whereever i could on my own. any time i am not posting, i am either training or playing flute. and now i do not post much, but in spurts



omg he thinks he's ryu


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> yeah i know how hard that is. it burns and it takes heart, but eventually it beomes less and less painful. i know because i do it



are you seriously still keeping up the olympic level claim



flying shadow said:


> @IWD: dont go to shool, dont got a job, and live with a friend, and at many points lived whereever i could on my own. any time i am not posting, i am either training or playing flute. and now i do not post much, but in spurts



then you live in another reality because in the real world a person like you ends up on the streets or in jail

and cannot in any way train or anything..to the level your describing


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

So a wanderer gets three square meals a day and regular internet connection, while still being able to train everyday to be an olympic level sprinter.

Also, at least Ryu actually has a place to go back to.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

i would say more but i think he's behind me


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah so what i frequent forums (i am more of a spurt type though) and go on the internet. I cant still do what ever else i do? also i have been on much more since geting pnemonia, which sucks

I understand all of your sceptism, as i have not shown any feats. but rest assured what i am saying is true


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> yeah so what i frequent forums (i am more of a spurt type though) and go on the internet. I cant still do what ever else i do? also i have been on much more since geting pnemonia, which sucks
> 
> I understand all of your sceptism, as i have not shown any feats. but rest assured what i am saying is true



Pneumonia? How do you afford medicine and a bed to stay in if you are a wanderer, not even mentioning a computer and internet connection.

Also, rest assured? Us heros cannot rest assured until justice and truth sh- modfuck.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

i would say go to the hospital but your broke ass probably doesn't have insurance =/


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> I understand all of your sceptism, as i have not shown any feats.



If you understand it why do you keep going? You must realize we aren't going to be convinced just because you said so.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> So a wanderer gets three square meals a day and regular internet connection, while still being able to train everyday to be an olympic level sprinter.
> 
> Also, at least Ryu actually has a place to go back to.



i told you i am living with a friend right now. and no i do not get 'three square meals' per day, but i have trained long enough to do without (i still eat alittle though). and i have had plenty of time to train. its what i have been doing since my days on the rez

no i do not have insurrance, but i am recovering just fine with my friend


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> i told you i am living with a friend right now. and no i do not get 'three square meals' per day, but i have trained long enough to do without (i still eat alittle though). and i have had plenty of time to train. its what i have been doing since my days on the rez



You can't gain the power needed to be a sprinter without the sufficient amount of food.

Is your friend rich? Because it's very expensive supporting a nonworking person.


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> i told you i am living with a friend right now. and no i do not get 'three square meals' per day, but i have trained long enough to do without (i still eat alittle though). and i have had plenty of time to train. its what i have been doing since my days on the rez
> 
> no i do not have insurrance, but i am recovering just fine with my friend



Well regardless of whether I believe you or not. My questioning is done for now. 

*Gets up and exits quietly*


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> *Gets up and exits quietly*



i think i'l do the same


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

Thread started of as the general over glorification of martial arts and turned into comedy gold. 

Falling Shadow, some advice would be to stop posting in this thread right now.


----------



## randomsurfer (Feb 7, 2010)

Dude, I'm also powerful. I have the uncanny ability to concentrate my ki force and shoot out a powerful b;ast that can destroy a mountain.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

I suggest for your own safety that you don't come back anytime soon, you are fairly lucky to come in at this point instead of a week ago.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> I suggest for your own safety that you don't come back anytime soon, you are fairly lucky to come in at this point instead of a week ago.



how so?....


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> how so?....



Most of the people who normally crush idiots are temp banned.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Most of the people who normally crush idiots are temp banned.



what do you mean by 'crush'?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> yeah so what i frequent forums (i am more of a spurt type though) and go on the internet. I cant still do what ever else i do? also i have been on much more since geting pnemonia, which sucks[



and tribal healthcare being as horrible as it is..you'd be no where near internet access

never mind that computers produce gases that irritate the lunges and having pneumonia the worse possible thing you can do is be on one as much as you are

as master martial artist and Olympic sprinter wouldn't be so stupid as to risk agravating a condition with shotty health care and bad nutrition by further inflaming your lunges 




flying shadow said:


> I understand all of your sceptism, as i have not shown any feats. but rest assured what i am saying is true



rest assured? who are you trying to convince? why do you even care? if your such a shadow..whats the fucking point

methinks you have a deep need to convince every one of your lies



flying shadow said:


> i told you i am living with a friend right now. and no i do not get 'three square meals' per day, but i have trained long enough to do without (i still eat alittle though). and i have had plenty of time to train. its what i have been doing since my days on the rez[



that's some serious ignorance 



flying shadow said:


> no i do not have insurrance, but i am recovering just fine with my friend



oh lordy..non sense



flying shadow said:


> what do you mean by 'crush'?



lemme put ti to you this way

you don't have the emotional control to withstand my..attacks...you have snapped because i wont put up wtih your crap

you cannot handle me..nor withstand me in a debate 

Zetta..and the others you'd probably end up killing yourself over their allot meaner then i am


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> what do you mean by 'crush'?



Anyway, how many kilos can you lift? As a sprinter, you must have some muscle.

300-400?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

@IWD: what do you mean by 'serious ignorance'?

@nimademe: i have never lifted weights. from what i have seen of them they only create imbalences, which can lead to injury. flexabily is what i persue. that being said i am still powerful with short, quik punches and kicks


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

> and tribal healthcare being as horrible as it is..you'd be no where near internet access
> 
> never mind that computers produce gases that irritate the lunges and having pneumonia the worse possible thing you can do is be on one as much as you are
> 
> as master martial artist and Olympic sprinter wouldn't be so stupid as to risk agravating a condition with shotty health care and bad nutrition by further inflaming your lunges


Granted I don't believe that he is an olympic level sprinter, ''martial artist'' etc. The fact that he is using a computer whilst being ill doesn't disprove what he is saying. 

What disproves what he is saying is things like ''I trained myself not to need food'', the fact that he claims to professional in multiple areas when to be good in one of those areas is a full time job in itself.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Granted I don't believe that he is an olympic level sprinter, ''martial artist'' etc. The fact that he is using a computer whilst being ill doesn't disprove what he is saying.
> 
> What disproves what he is saying is things like ''I trained myself not to need food'', the fact that he claims to professional in multiple areas when to be good in one of those areas is a full time job in itself.



i never said i did not need food, only that i am efficinet and do not require that much.

also congrats, this is officialy the most i have ever talked about myself


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> @nimademe: i have never lifted weights. from what i have seen of them they only create imbalences, which can lead to injury. flexabily is what i persue. that being said i am still powerful with short, *quik* punches and kicks


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> i never said i did not need food, only that i am efficinet and do not require that much.
> 
> also congrats, this is officialy the most i have ever talked about myself



Efficiency doesn't mean lack of consumption, it means how well your body processes the food.

You still need the same amount.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Efficiency doesn't mean lack of consumption, it means how well your body processes the food.
> 
> You still need the same amount.



no actually i can train for days strait without food, although it is not fun. i am very effiient. probably from being acustomed to it


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Efficiency doesn't mean lack of consumption, it means how well your body processes the food.
> 
> You still need the same amount.





flying shadow said:


> no actually i can train for days strait without food, although it is not fun. i am very effiient. probably from being acustomed to it



Did you even read what I just said?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

no i dont need the same amount, or else i would be dead already


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> no i dont need the same amount, or else i would be dead already



stop lying no one is impressed


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Stilzkin said:


> stop lying no one is impressed



i am not lying, and i am not trying to impress anybody. i'm just stating the facts


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

> no actually i can train for days strait without food, although it is not fun. i am very effiient. probably from being acustomed to it


Lol. I've been trolled.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> no i dont need the same amount, or else i would be dead already



Look, people CAN and HAVE stayed for months without eating.

The problem is, your body starts eating your fat and muscles.

If you've been eating like an anorexic, I doubt you would have enough energy to run 50 meters.

It just shows that you don't know shit about sprinting and how your body works.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> no actually i can train for days strait without food, although it is not fun. i am very effiient. probably from being acustomed to it



Do you even understand how someone gets stronger? Your body needs nutriants to help muscles grow and develop, I don't mean just bulking up but for speed, dexterity, flexibility, your body needs energy to run itself like a car needs a source of fuel.

Starving yourself while training doesn't make you strong, starving yourself means you have a eating disorder.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Look, people CAN and HAVE stayed for months without eating.
> 
> The problem is, your body starts eating your fat and muscles.
> 
> ...



uh, i never said that i never ate. only that i do not eat much. it douse eat fat and musles, but i gain it back with not that much food (my body stores all of it). and yes, i can sprint just fine


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> uh, i never said that i never ate. only that i do not eat much. it douse eat fat and musles, but i gain it back with not that much food (my body stores all of it). and yes, i can sprint just fine



But you did say that you went for days without food.

If your body eats muscle, you have to grow it back again, eating won't instantly restore it.

I would suggest that you leave quietly like you said you would, but you are in a  tad too deep now.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Granted I don't believe that he is an olympic level sprinter, ''martial artist'' etc. The fact that he is using a computer whilst being ill doesn't disprove what he is saying.
> .



lunges are very important for a sprinter...comp funk can really irritate the lunges..especially when their dealing with something as severe as what he says he has

theres no way in hell an actual sprinter would put himself in such risk


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> lunges are very important for a sprinter...comp funk can really irritate the lunges..especially when their dealing with something as severe as what he says he has
> 
> theres no way in hell an actual sprinter would put himself in such risk



That is false, computers don't actually produce that much irritant.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> uh, i never said that i never ate. only that i do not eat much. it douse eat fat and musles, but i gain it back with not that much food (my body stores all of it). and yes, i can sprint just fine



Are you serious, if you were capable of performing at the level you claim, you would mean more than a little food to gain it back?

Also what benefit do you gain from starving yourself then gaining it back, do you know what professional body building is? Gaining muscle and fat while lifting, then starving and dehydrating yourself before a competition. Those guys never get strong without pumping themselves with the monkey juice, and it is incredibly unhealthy

If you knew anything about fitness you wouldn't starve yourself and gain it back later, thats just stupid.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

> lunges are very important for a sprinter...comp funk can really irritate the lunges..especially when their dealing with something as severe as what he says he has
> 
> theres no way in hell an actual sprinter would put himself in such risk


It's an insignificant amount. There's more pollution in the open air. Looking to hard to find flaws in his story when enough is on the surface.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> But you did say that you went for days without food.
> 
> If your body eats muscle, you have to grow it back again, eating won't instantly restore it.
> 
> I would suggest that you leave quietly like you said you would, but you are in a  tad too deep now.



yeah, i have gone and trained for days without food (although i did drink some water), but i definately dont do that all the time (unless i have to). i eat enough to survive and train, which really is not that much food (but still enough to feed and fuel muscle in my legs). as i said before, my body stores everything, which is why i am so efficient

and i know plenty about fitness; i just cant always eat all the time due to necesity. i never said it was fun.

and i never said that i wanted to be an olympic sprinter, only that i am as fast as one (100 meters in less than 10 seconds)


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> no actually i can train for days strait without food, although it is not fun. i am very effiient. probably from being acustomed to it



this is complete non sense..your lying



flying shadow said:


> i am not lying, and i am not trying to impress anybody. i'm just stating the facts



thats a gargantuan amount of bullshit 



Gunners said:


> It's an insignificant amount. There's more pollution in the open air. Looking to hard to find flaws in his story when enough is on the surface.



as a former hs wrestler..and an asthmatic..i can safelty tell you that little bit can go a long way to not making things better

especially when your infront of it for many hours


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> yeah, i have gone and trained for days without food (although i did drink some water), but i definately dont do that all the time (unless i have to). i eat enough to survive and train, which really is not that much food (but still enough to feed and fuel muscle in my legs). as i said before, my body stores everything, which is why i am so efficient



So your body stores poision, rocks, and smoke from the air?

Wow, no wonder you have pneumonia.

Also, you can choose which part of your body the nutrients go to? Amazing.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> yeah, i have gone and trained for days without food (although i did drink some water), but i definately dont do that all the time (unless i have to). i eat enough to survive and train, which really is not that much food (but still enough to feed and fuel muscle in my legs). as i said before, my body stores everything, which is why i am so efficient



It's funny how you continue to make such atrocious claims, first you need food to keep moving, all the exercise in the world doesn't help without a proper diet. Also "some water" isn't enough, you want to stay hydrated when you train, especially training something as cardio-vascular oriented as sprinting.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

> yeah, i have gone and trained for days without food (although i did drink some water), but i definately dont do that all the time (unless i have to). i eat enough to survive and train, which really is not that much food (but still enough to feed and fuel muscle in my legs). as i said before, my body stores everything, which is why i am so efficient


If your body stores everything, how do you get the energy to complete your strenuous activities?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryuu Tsuyoshi said:


> It's funny how you continue to make such atrocious claims, first you need food to keep moving, all the exercise in the world doesn't help without a proper diet. Also "some water" isn't enough, you want to stay hydrated when you train, especially training something as cardio-vascular oriented as sprinting.



thanks for the tip. i eat as much as i can when i can, but that is not too often. same goes for water, although being dehydrated is even less fun (makes you wanna scratch at your face until the pain goes away)


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> That is false, computers don't actually produce that much irritant.



they bothered me enough that if i had an asthma attack and needed to rercover for a game or a match

posting...or doing anything near it would prevent that or maybe its just because I'ma negligent slob and i never dust my fucking pc or my desk (well once every two years)

in any case this guy has no fucking clue what he's talking about


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> thanks for the tip. i eat as much as i can when i can, but that is not too often. same goes for water, although being dehydrated is even less fun (makes you wanna scratch at your face until the pain goes away)



If you are so starved, why don't you sell your computer and buy like 500 packs of noodles?

It will be better for everyone.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> thanks for the tip. i eat as much as i can when i can, but that is not too often. same goes for water, although being dehydrated is even less fun (makes you wanna scratch at your face until the pain goes away)



That's my point, if you were an Olympic level sprinter you wouldn't allow yourself to get dehydration pains, especially while training, because that would hurt your body more than it would help it.


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> not to brag, but I am probably the fastest person (or close to it) on earth in many ways. i can run a 100 meter dash in under 10 seconds




Fuck you bitch, i am massively FTL and i can universe bust.

You lose.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> If you are so starved, why don't you sell your computer and buy like 500 packs of noodles?
> 
> It will be better for everyone.



yeah, i eat plenty of those ramen noodles packs, espeially the mushroom flavor

probably would be, as my health is diminishing and i should be either playing my flute and trying to recover so i can train. heck i might even go run right now even though i have pnemonia. could i die from doing that?

@ryuu: that would be ideal now wouldnt it? unfortunately i dont always have a choice


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

You've been here for over an hour.

The electricity and internet you've just wasted would have payed for a decent meal.

DURR.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> yeah, i eat plenty of those ramen noodles packs, espeially the mushroom flavor
> 
> probably would be, as my health is diminishing and i should be either playing my flute and trying to recover so i can train. heck i might even go run right now even though i have pnemonia. could i die from doing that?



 really? You want to go jogging with pneumonia? You'd think an Olympic level sprinter would have some common sense


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryuu Tsuyoshi said:


> really? You want to go jogging with pneumonia? You'd think an Olympic level sprinter would have some common sense



how do you think i got that fast? by training trough pain (started liking the pain a long time ago). although maybe its not a good idea at the moment, as everytime i feal alitle better and try to do somthing, i start feeling lousy again


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> yeah, i eat plenty of those ramen noodles packs, espeially the mushroom flavor
> 
> probably would be, as my health is diminishing and i should be either playing my flute and trying to recover so i can train. heck i might even go run right now even though i have pnemonia. could i die from doing that?
> 
> @ryuu: that would be ideal now wouldnt it? unfortunately i dont always have a choice



Flutes are for noobs. Im a world class piano and violin player. I can play a violin solo while playing 3rd movement of Moonlight Sonata with my feet


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> how do you think i got that fast? by training trough pain (started liking the pain a long time ago). although maybe its not a good idea at the moment, as everytime i feal alitle better and try to do somthing, i start feeling lousy again



Aggravating pain makes it worse, that's no resistance training.

Maybe you should leave quietly like you said you would.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

i can't believe you why do you keep lying..why do you keep trying to prove something thats impossible


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> Flutes are for noobs. Im a world class piano and violin player. I can play a violin solo while playing 3rd movement of Moonlight Sonata with my feet



so now you are doubting my ability to play flute? 

also the flute is a beautiful instrament

@IWD: what am i saying thats immposible? i mean truly immposible?


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Aggravating pain makes it worse, that's no resistance training.
> 
> Maybe you should leave quietly like you said you would.



You're replying to fucking fast you're beating me to the punch lol, I wanna argue with Usain Bolt over here.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Sure, go ahead.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> @IWD: what am i saying thats immposible? i mean truly immposible?



are you serious? everything

also...

ryu you can have him now..I'm gonna have some chivaz...and eat some cold pizza I'll be back in an hour or two

enjoy


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryuu Tsuyoshi said:


> You're replying to fucking fast you're beating me to the punch lol, I wanna argue with Usain Bolt over here.



wasnt this thread about martial arts? damn Usain Bolt has nothing to do with it. but yes, if i did race him it would be close; cant say for sure if i would win, but it would be close as i can consitently get below 10 seconds

in case anyone wants to hear my long term goal speedwise, it is to run a quarter mile in 10 seconds or less (i am aware o how ridiculous that sounds, but it is somthing). this might be a dream, but i am going for it, even if it is 'immposible'


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

Nah I just wanna make one last point

To flying shadow: Perhaps we would have an easier time believing you if your self description didn't match the cliche of a horrible self insertion fanfic protagonist. Really a quiet, lonely, sickley, angst, bed ridden, flute playing, superstar level sprinter who doesn't eat much or drink much, lives on ramen noodles?

I'm sorry but it's just not that believable.

Also HA take this, I don't care how many Jet li, Bruce lee, Jacki Chan films you've seen, really martial artists aren't untouchable to anyone without high level training.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> wasnt this thread about martial arts? damn Usain Bolt has nothing to do with it. but yes, if i did race him it would be close; cant say for sure if i would win, but it would be close as i can consitently get below 10 seconds
> 
> in case anyone wants to hear my long term goal speedwise, it is to run a quarter mile in 10 seconds or less (i am aware o how ridiculous that sounds, but it is somthing). this might be a dream, but i am going for it, even if it is 'immposible'



I give up, you win, enjoy traveling a FTL speeds, if you ever come to Canada while your circling the globe drop by, we'll go for a shot glass of water, and half a pickle, don't worry, we'll split the pickle


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryuu Tsuyoshi said:


> Nah I just wanna make one last point
> 
> To flying shadow: Perhaps we would have an easier time believing you if your self description didn't match the cliche of a horrible self insertion fanfic protagonist. Really a quiet, lonely, sickley, angst, bed ridden, flute playing, superstar level sprinter who doesn't eat much or drink much, lives on ramen noodles?



honestly that pretty much describes me, although i am not generaly sickley or bed ridden. aside from ramen noodles i also like penutbutter, bread, and anything with mushrooms.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

You like shrooms? Well that explains a lot.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

> in case anyone wants to hear my long term goal speedwise, it is to run a quarter mile in 10 seconds or less (i am aware o how ridiculous that sounds, but it is somthing). this might be a dream, but i am going for it, even if it is 'immposible'


This I can understand, my long term goal is to breed Alicia Keys and live off her wealth.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

My dream is to win a trillion euro in a Matador fight against 50 giant bulls.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> You like shrooms? Well that explains a lot.



no not shrooms. just normal mushrooms


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Nope, too late to take it back.

Ninja Shroomster.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks flying shadow, one of my passions in life is playing football, and to do so I assumed you had to eat right, stretch, hit the gym and practice. I finally know thats a waste of time and I should just starve myself during the season to improve.

Also my goal is to pancake 4 D lineman with one hand shiver


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

usain bolt would murder stomp you in a race

oh my god ahahaha


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> so now you are doubting my ability to play flute?
> 
> also the flute is a beautiful instrament
> 
> @IWD: what am i saying thats immposible? i mean truly immposible?



I dont doubt your ability to play flute. Im just saying its nothing compared to my violin solo while playing piano sonata with feet ability.


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> wasnt this thread about martial arts? damn Usain Bolt has nothing to do with it. but yes, if i did race him it would be close; cant say for sure if i would win, but it would be close as i can consitently get below 10 seconds
> 
> in case anyone wants to hear my long term goal speedwise, it is to run a quarter mile in 10 seconds or less (i am aware o how ridiculous that sounds, but it is somthing). this might be a dream, but i am going for it, even if it is 'immposible'



my dream is to become omnipotent and erase you from existence

actually i can already do that since im FTL and universe buster but ill give you a chance to redeem urself.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

well whatever the flute is a calming insrament, and is colorful to play

@ryuu: i train plenty, and above all things i stretch a very lot (take my advice: flexiblitiy is healthy; not only does it keep you from gettng injured, but it allows you to take longer and more flexible strides, allowing you to get the most out of evey fiber of lenght in a muscle)

for the last time: i can run the 100 meter in less than 10 seconds. that at least makes me comparible to Usain Bolt


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> for the last time: i can run the 100 meter in less than 10 seconds. that at least makes me comparible to Usain Bolt



no you can't


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> no you can't



you are assuming that, even though you have never seen me. where's the faith?

@nimademe: is that a ninjashroom? how clever


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> my dream is to become omnipotent and erase you from existence
> 
> actually i can already do that since im FTL and universe buster but ill give you a chance to redeem urself.



really? my chi enhanced wrestling has allowed me to block time based attacks and negate reality warping by karate chopping my way outside of existance

i am also..some what typsy now


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> you are assuming that, even though you have never seen me. where's the faith?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> you are assuming that, even though you have never seen me. where's the faith?
> 
> @nimademe: is that a ninjashroom? how clever


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> you are assuming that, even though you have never seen me. where's the faith?
> 
> @nimademe: is that a ninjashroom? how clever


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

the thing is, it is not dumb because i am telling the truth. sorry if the truth hurts


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> the thing is, it is not dumb because i am telling the truth. sorry if the truth hurts


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2010)

I have training in  Judo and Ninjitsu with informal training in Karate, Kempo Karate, Krav Maga, and  instruction on Navy Seal hand to hand combat techniques. I have ample experience with swords, dirks, quater staffs, semi automatic rifiles, daggers and composite bows. I'm also 6'6 and weigh 190 lbs, with no body fat (most of it is muscle mass). I have detailed knowledge of body mechanics including how much pressure it takes to reverse an elbow joint and how much pressure it takes to crush a man's throat or how much force is required to rip it out of a human.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I have training in  Judo and Ninjitsu with informal training in Karate, Kempo Karate, Krav Maga, and  instruction on Navy Seal hand to hand combat techniques. I have ample experience with swords, dirks, quater staffs, semi automatic rifiles, daggers and composite bows. I'm also 6'6 and weigh 190 lbs, with no body fat (most it is muscle mass). I have detailed knowledge of body mechanics including how much pressure it takes to reverse an elbow joint and how much pressure it takes to crush a man's throat or how much force required to rip out of a human.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

never waste a moment or time will forsake you
train till your broken and time will embrace you
in a shadow breaths life, tranquillty through fear
one with the light, and your soul sheds a tear



the light and shadow
a paradise to someone
sing enterally...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> the thing is, it is not dumb because i am telling the truth. sorry if the truth hurts



...........

seriously...



seriously?!


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> never waste a moment or time will forsake you
> train till your broken and time will embrace you
> in a shadow breaths life, tranquillty through fear
> one with the light, and your soul sheds a tear
> ...


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 7, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I have training in  Judo and Ninjitsu with informal training in Karate, Kempo Karate, Krav Maga, and  instruction on Navy Seal hand to hand combat techniques. I have ample experience with swords, dirks, quater staffs, semi automatic rifiles, daggers and composite bows. I'm also 6'6 and weigh 190 lbs, with no body fat (most of it is muscle mass). I have detailed knowledge of body mechanics including how much pressure it takes to reverse an elbow joint and how much pressure it takes to crush a man's throat or how much force is required to rip it out of a human.



*snicker* Yeah, sure you are. As it happens, I AM a master of shaolin kung fu, but also every other type of kung fu, in addition to Krav Maga, Jujitsu, ninjitsu, karate, Tae Kwon Do, Do Si Do, No Kando, Cookie Do, Okidoki, Arti Choki, Shiitake, Mush Room, Upsidazi, Tung-Pi, Dejafu. I also possess some knowledge of Hanage Shinken.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

MrRoastDuck said:


> .



are you emulating dudemeister (or whatever he is called on this forum)? it is not becoming


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> are you emulating dudemeister (or whatever he is called on this forum)? it is not becoming


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

I came back for another question.

How do you run at 100 meters in less than 10 seconds, on relatively not the most healthy diet like Ramen, and not having enough food and such.

Seriously your body must be so uniquely made to be able to pull of such things.

Why don't you go on the Guiness Book of Records then or something?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> are you emulating dudemeister (or whatever he is called on this forum)? it is not becoming


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> I came back for another question.
> 
> How do you run at 100 meters in less than 10 seconds, on relatively not the most healthy diet like Ramen, and not having enough food and such.
> 
> ...


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

did any of you even read my poems?


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> did any of you even read my poems?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> I came back for another question.
> 
> How do you run at 100 meters in less than 10 seconds, on relatively not the most healthy diet like Ramen, and not having enough food and such.
> 
> ...



I never said i didnt eat. yeah i eat mushroom ramen, but also penutbutter which is more nouurashing. also drink as much water as possible

I am extremely flexible, and i also seem to have aquired the ability to somwhat heal while i train, and recover really fast on not that much food. in short, i have over the course of my life become efficient

i dont want the mainstreem publicity. that would truly be a curse


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> did any of you even read my poems?


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> I never said i didnt eat. yeah i eat mushroom ramen, but also penutbutter which is more nouurashing. also drink as much water as possible
> 
> I am extremely flexible, and i also seem to have aquired the ability to somwhat heal while i train, and recover really fast on not that much food. in short, i have over the course of my life become efficient
> 
> i dont want the mainstreem publicity. that would truly be a curse


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> I never said i didnt eat. yeah i eat mushroom ramen, but also penutbutter which is more nouurashing. also drink as much water as possible
> 
> I am extremely flexible, and i also seem to have aquired the *ability to somwhat heal while i train, and recover really fast on not that much food. in short,* i have over the course of my life become efficient



HOLLY FUCKING SHIT....HE'S A SAIYAIN!!!

OMG MOTHER FUCKER...WTF


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> I never said i didnt eat. yeah i eat mushroom ramen, but also penutbutter which is more nouurashing. also drink as much water as possible
> 
> I am extremely flexible, and i also seem to have aquired the ability to somwhat heal while i train, and recover really fast on not that much food. in short, i have over the course of my life become efficient
> 
> i dont want the mainstreem publicity. that would truly be a curse



In other words your body is one of a kind in terms of genetic wise for efficiency in consumption of food. 

With no job and your friend letting you stay with him.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> HOLLY FUCKING SHIT....HE'S A SAIYAIN!!!
> 
> OMG MOTHER FUCKER...WTF


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> In other words your body is one of a kind in terms of genetic wise for efficiency in consumption of food.
> 
> With no job and your friend letting you stay with him.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> HOLLY FUCKING SHIT....HE'S A SAIYAIN!!!
> 
> OMG MOTHER FUCKER...WTF



WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? SAIYANS EAT ALOT MORE THAN ME; I AM NOTHING LIKE A SAIYAN. I AM HUMAN, ALTHOUGH I HAPPEN TO BE IN EXTRAORDIANRY CARDIO HEALTH BREATHING WISE AND CAN HEAL EFFICIENTLY


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? SAIYANS EAT ALOT MORE THAN ME; I AM NOTHING LIKE A SAIYAN. I AM HUMAN, ALTHOUGH I HAPPEN TO BE IN EXTRAORDIANRY CARDIO HEALTH BREATHING WISE AND CAN HEAL EFFICIENTLY


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> In other words your body is one of a kind in terms of genetic wise for efficiency in consumption of food.
> 
> With no job and your friend letting you stay with him.



I am not the only person capable of this. other masters, inluding my former wing chun sensei, was the same. TKD masters are also like this. its an underground secret, but from a young age i learned to be effiient. 

yeah. i have a way with words. i have known him/her for a while anyways, and its no big deal. sompeople do have faith


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> I am not the only person capable of this. other masters, inluding my former wing chun sensei, was the same. TKD masters are also like this. its an underground secret, but from a young age i learned to be effiient
> 
> yeah. i have a way with words. i have known him/her for a while anyways, and its no big deal. sompeople do have faith


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> I am not the only person capable of this. other masters, inluding my former wing chun sensei, was the same. TKD masters are also like this. its an underground secret, but from a young age i learned to be effiient
> 
> yeah. i have a way with words. i have known him/her for a while anyways, and its no big deal. sompeople do have faith





*especially at the underground secret and the fact others can supposedly do it*


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> *especially at the underground secret and the fact others can supposedly do it*


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> *especially at the underground secret and the fact others can supposedly do it*



not in any way drug related


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2010)

MrRoastDuck said:


> *snicker* Yeah, sure you are. As it happens, I AM a master of shaolin kung fu, but also every other type of kung fu, in addition to Krav Maga, Jujitsu, ninjitsu, karate, Tae Kwon Do, Do Si Do, No Kando, Cookie Do, Okidoki, Arti Choki, Shiitake, Mush Room, Upsidazi, Tung-Pi, Dejafu. I also possess some knowledge of Hanage Shinken.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> not in any way drug related


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

What the I don't even-

On topic: Hell's angels quite possibly win as they've got a lifetimes fighting experience. I'd imagine they'd have quite a few useful fighting skills after that.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? SAIYANS EAT ALOT MORE THAN ME; I AM NOTHING LIKE A SAIYAN. I AM HUMAN, ALTHOUGH I HAPPEN TO BE IN EXTRAORDIANRY CARDIO HEALTH BREATHING WISE AND CAN HEAL EFFICIENTLY



your batshit crazy



Whimsy said:


> What the I don't even-



don't think any of us know..this has all been a trip down the rabbit hole 


Whimsy said:


> On topic: Hell's angels quite possibly win as they've got a lifetimes fighting experience. I'd imagine they'd have quite a few useful fighting skills after that.



superior strength and damage soak too possibly


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't copy images here for some reason.



flying shadow said:


> not in any way drug related



Obviously thats not why I am pondering on, Otacon.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> What the I don't even-
> 
> On topic: Hell's angels quite possibly win as they've got a lifetimes fighting experience. I'd imagine they'd have quite a few useful fighting skills after that.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> What the I don't even-
> 
> On topic: Hell's angels quite possibly win as they've got a lifetimes fighting experience. I'd imagine they'd have quite a few useful fighting skills after that.



both sides have ample fighting experiene, but the martial artist's are faster and more skilled.

@zigzag: what are you pondering on? that the secret underground thing is an native american shaman? it had to be drugs. although shamanism is also viable


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> both sides have ample fighting experiene, but the martial artist's are faster and more skilled.





There are more HA, and they are huge and don't play by the rules.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2010)

so can someone tell me


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm gonna take a nap.

Spam this at him.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

its a maori tatto

oh, and martial artist carry switchblades with them (they should and do; sometimes much more prolific bladed weopons). martial artist slice and  dice the HA with superior speed, short range power, and parying skill


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> both sides have ample fighting experiene, but the martial artist's are faster and more skilled.
> 
> @zigzag: what are you pondering on? that the secret underground thing is an native american shaman? it had to be drugs. although shamanism is also viable



Not even close. I was not even considering on drugs or ancient Native American Shamanistic art. 



Nimademe said:


> I'm gonna take a nap.
> 
> Spam this at him.



Is that so?

For some reason I can't post the image directly.



flying shadow said:


> its a maori tatto



So you know.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 7, 2010)

This is the epitome of internet tough guy.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2010)

> its a maori tatto



no no i mean


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 7, 2010)

I knew what you were referencing.

My response was something that someone used on flying shadow on another forum, when he did the same thing he's doing here


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> This is the epitome of internet tough guy.



you dont learn all that in the military. and where did he learn ninjitsu (officially; its all just stealth and parying). simply cannot master all of those arts, especially in the military. also i hate guns.


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

Like how many Hell's Angels members are in the bar anyway?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 7, 2010)

The thing is how does someone manage to be 6'6 with muscle mass, and only weigh 190.


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> The thing is how does someone manage to be 6'6 with muscle mass, and only weigh 190.



He should weight a lot more than 190.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> He should weight a lot more than 190.



with heavy muscle mass (which is how he sounded in his description), around 220 sounds more accurate


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyway about this thread 13 martial artists vs how many of that motorcycle gang?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

tobiah arronax said:


> no no i mean




i don't know dude

none of us know...what this guys smoking

and numbers of hells angels?

24


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> i don't know dude
> 
> none of us know...what this guys smoking
> 
> ...



So its basically 13 martial artists vs 24 hells angels who are known to be incredibly ruthless, cuthroat, streetfighting types, and do not follow any rules whats so ever and also that they are very physically tough.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> Anyway about this thread 13 martial artists vs how many of that motorcycle gang?



*looks at page one*  so the master's are only 'Mcdojo' master's huh? i thought you were refering to true masters (not that they dont have proper form, but often they are not in their prime, or are only ertified 'teahing'masters). most are not superb fighters, although some are. most great master;s dont even have dojo, but live provate loves elswhere. anyways it depends on the particular masters

note: martiall artist;s do carry blades, which would help them against the HA, who also have blades


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> note: martiall artist;s do carry blades, which would help them against the HA, who also have blades



Who do you think it more likely to carry a blade and grab makeshift weapons, and improvise objects?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> Who do you think it more likely to carry a blade and grab makeshift weapons, and improvise objects?



the HA, although true masters could use their wieght and ballance anggainst them. thats assuming these are all true masters and not just"teaching masters". if true master;s though, they win for reasons i have already said. Bruce could take out a hand full of them on his own probably; the key to fighting multiple opponnents is to take out one very quikly through pary and simultanous attack, and immiediately move on to another. and if they try swarming the masters, they will get a thrust kick to the chest


----------



## Lasermint (Feb 7, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> weapons: chains crow bars..beer bottles shovels and nunchaku and what ever else either side can grab and use (no guns)



Grab...from where? Crowbars and chains and nunchaku aren't just lying around in every bar, so does that mean that both sides are expecting a fight, and will arm themselves? Or is only Lee's side going to purposefully arm themselves, since they're apparently picking this fight? 

I ask because Hells Angels are probably armed by default, generally with chains and knives, while martial artists go unarmed. If they just walk in like that, outnumbered 2 to 1, they're getting the shit kicked out of them. But you included "shovel" in your list of random weapons, and if Lee's side has "prep", they'd be smart to pick weapons with reach, especially pointy ones. This could be enough to let them win. 



> they fight a bar full of hells angels all of them 6'9 and 280 lbs..with some thirty years of experience with street fighting and the general gang life



Just a nitpick, but nobody's experienced with "street fighting", as in close-quarters-combat on the street, in any meaningful sense. If someone is a legitimate threat, he gets stabbed in the dark or shot, not invited to participate in an impromptu UFC match. Part of the reason Hells Angels and Mongols and other biker gangs look as aggressive as they do is as a threat display---people don't fuck with outlaw bikers very often because they're scary as hell, which means Hells Angels need to fight less than bouncers or even random tough guys who hang out at their local bars.

The Hells Angels might have a psychological edge over McDojo masters (though depending on the master, some of whom could be veterans or something, they might not) because they have no compunction about inflicting horrible wounds on people, or even killing them outright. They might also act more cohesively as a unit when they're attacking, since their personal bonds are probably stronger and they're used to being around each other. This depends on the specific chapter though.

However, they're probably not more skilled or athletic than the McDojo masters. This is more than offset by their size, weight, and number advantage.

From what I can tell of the OP as it is, the Hells Angels win.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 7, 2010)

After reading only the first two pages I would just like to say that it is not really possible for a RL human to "speedblitz" another RL human the way you see in anime/manga. Humans are simply not that fast. Sure, it's possible to disable someone with a single punch or other attack if you get it in first, but not just dominate an entire fight without getting hit once. if you put the most well - trained, skilled, and strong martial arts master in the world in a ring with some random guy with no training, and the rules were that the untrained guy has to just land one hit on the martial arts master, who is not allowed to block or counterattack and only dodge, he is going to get hit, probably in under 30 seconds.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> After reading only the first two pages I would just like to say that it is not really possible for a RL human to "speedblitz" another RL human the way you see in anime/manga. Humans are simply not that fast. Sure, it's possible to disable someone with a single punch or other attack if you get it in first, but not just dominate an entire fight without getting hit once. if you put the most well - trained, skilled, and strong martial arts master in the world in a ring with some random guy with no training, and the rules were that the untrained guy has to just land one hit on the martial arts master, who is not allowed to block or counterattack and only dodge, he is going to get hit, probably in under 30 seconds.



although generally no, it actually is possible to speedblitz another human. a fast runner charging in and strinking another before they can even react is and example of this, as well as parying a strike and simultaneosly striking your opponent. in many ways that is similiar to speedblitz, as your opponent can not acurately track your movments in both footspeed and handspeed

and it is possible to dominate and opponent without gettting hit once if you are fast, skilled a parying and countering, etc. allso depends on the quality of your opponent. however even in a neutral counter counter sceneario against an opponent, that does not mean that, say, i would get hit. 

basically what i am saying is there is no way an unskilled opponent could even land a succesful blow on a true martial arts master; simple to skilled in parying and sumultaneos counter, to balenced, to powerful in short pary's and stirkes, and simply to fast

if a master could not pary and block but only dodge, well that depends on the spacing he has to move. essential is the master has speed he/she could essentialy 'run away' (if a small space though it is unufair to not allow countering, as that is everything in wing chun, and all kung fu).


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> although generally no, it actually is possible to speedblitz another human. a fast runner charging in and strinking another before they can even react is and example of this, as well as parying a strike and simultaneosly striking your opponent. in many ways that is similiar to speedblitz, as your opponent can not acurately track your movments in both footspeed and handspeed
> 
> and it is possible to dominate and opponent without gettting hit once if you are fast, skilled a parying and countering, etc. allso depends on the quality of your opponent. however even in a neutral counter counter sceneario against an opponent, that does not mean that, say, i would get hit.
> 
> basically what i am saying is there is no way an unskilled opponent could even land a succesful blow on a true martial arts master; simple to skilled in parying and sumultaneos counter, to balenced, to powerful in short pary's and stirkes, and simply to fast



I'd like to ask who your opponent is, a punching bag?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> although generally no, it actually is possible to speedblitz another human. a fast runner charging in and strinking another before they can even react is and example of this,



You can't run so fast that the other guy can't see you coming.



> as well as parying a strike and simultaneosly striking your opponent. in many ways that is similiar to speedblitz, as your opponent can not acurately track your movments in both footspeed and handspeed
> 
> and it is possible to dominate and opponent without gettting hit once if you are fast, skilled a parying and countering, etc. allso depends on the quality of your opponent. however even in a neutral counter counter sceneario against an opponent, that does not mean that, say, i would get hit.



No, it's really not, unless your opponent is a geriatric grandma with a walker or something. 



> basically what i am saying is there is no way an unskilled opponent could even land a succesful blow on a true martial arts master; simple to skilled in parying and sumultaneos counter, to balenced, to powerful in short pary's and stirkes, and simply to fast



Humans are not that fast, there is not such a high range of physical speed in the human race.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> No, it's really not, unless your opponent is a geriatric grandma with a walker or something.



That's an insult to Grandma's on walkers.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

True martial artists aren't frigging Goku y'know.


----------



## randomsurfer (Feb 7, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> In other words your body is one of a kind in terms of genetic wise for efficiency in consumption of food.
> 
> With no job and your friend letting you stay with him.



Obviously he's his bedmate.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

> I'd like to ask who your opponent is, a punching bag?


Apparently he could beat Brock Lesnar. In other news FS stated that he weighs 150lbs.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> True martial artists aren't frigging Goku y'know.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm curious as to how many makes up a bar full. But it sounds like they have the number advantage. Martial artists get shanked in the kidneys.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I'm curious as to how many makes up a bar full. But it sounds like they have the number advantage. Martial artists get shanked in the kidneys.



That's what would happen, easily.

Even if Bruce can one on one an HA, two with knives easily finish him.

Numbers, brute strength, small enclosed area with no room for dodging much.

HA definitely have the advantage.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

a human can move so fast and unpredictably that their movments would be extremely fast and unpredictable (not litterally untracable). that is a low form of speedblitz

Kung Fu is a unique art. in close quarters it is unstopable. trust me, most opponenets would get paryed and short punched or kicked with flury's in one or two moves, and the more skilled opponents might require a bit in nuetrall counter counter, but they would eventually have their hands and legs systematically moved out of position and off balence (a kung fu master essentially blocks and attacks in the same motion), and would get stuck, with flury's most likely. seriously kung fu (both northern and souther styles, although i prefer the southern chinese styles) is very tough to predict, and it packs legendary speed and power in short punches, elbows, and kicks. it is quite formidable

and yeah, i am like 150 pounds, although i have been lighter. i am 5'11 or 6', somwhere around that or inbetween


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> a human can move so fast and unpredictably that their movments would be extremely fast and unpredictable (not litterally untracable). that is a low form of speedblitz
> 
> Kung Fu is a unique art. in close quarters it is unstopable. trust me, most opponenets would get paryed and short punched or kicked with flury's in one or two moves, and the more skilled opponents might require a bit in nuetrall counter counter, but they would eventually have their hands and legs systematically moved out of position and off balence (a kung fu master essentially blocks and attacks in the same motion), and would get stuck, with flury's most likely. seriously kung fu (both northern and souther styles, although i prefer the southern chinese styles) is very tough to predict, and it packs legendary speed and power in short punches, elbows, and kicks. it is quite formidable


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd be surprised if a McDojo black belt could dispatch one without being horribly injured. I'm sure the harder hell's angels can survive large amounts of damage.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> a human can move so fast and unpredictably that their movments would be extremely fast and unpredictable (not litterally untracable). that is a low form of speedblitz
> 
> Kung Fu is a unique art. in close quarters it is unstopable. trust me, most opponenets would get paryed and short punched or kicked with flury's in one or two moves, and the more skilled opponents might require a bit in nuetrall counter counter, but they would eventually have their hands and legs systematically moved out of position and off balence (a kung fu master essentially blocks and attacks in the same motion), and would get stuck, with flury's most likely. seriously kung fu (both northern and souther styles, although i prefer the southern chinese styles) is very tough to predict, and it packs legendary speed and power in short punches, elbows, and kicks. it is quite formidable



Doesn't help when you're being stabbed in the kidneys.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

An HA can easily crush most McDojo's.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Rudimentary knowledge of kung fu won't stop you getting your face glassed off at the end of the day.


----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> a human can move so fast and unpredictably that their movments would be extremely fast and unpredictable (not litterally untracable). that is a low form of speedblitz



Whoa whoa whoa whoa

A human can move so fast that he can move fast and be so unpredictable that he can be unpredictable

this is amazing information


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa
> 
> A human can move so fast that he can move fast and be so unpredictable that he can be unpredictable
> 
> this is amazing information



Hahaha gotta spread.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Doesn't help when you're being stabbed in the kidneys.



Kung Fu is even more deadly with knives and other more prolific bladed weopons (twin hooks say hello). and yes, martial artist do cary pocket knives with them

most (but not all) mcdojo masters are only 'teaching masters' though. not the same thing as true masters


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

No wait, I'm on his side now.

I found out certain foods contain a paramecic ambivalence, allowing a body to gain positive attributes through ingestion.

Feats include being able to jump 15 feet, running 100 in under 10, and amazing dynamic visual acuity.

I suggest we all apologize to the poor chap, because I am now positive that everything he said is easily achievable.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 7, 2010)

Should I even seriously respond to this guy? This is just a joke at this point.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

This is no joke, this is completely proven by monks in the mountains and scientists.

I can't show my sources, as I don't like the spotlight.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Should I even seriously respond to this guy? This is just a joke at this point.



because i am a kung fu master (wing chun) and i am saying they would beat the HA it is a joke?

and yeah, in real life i shun the spotlight, but on the internet i am trying to proove my point like everybody else


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> Kung Fu is even more deadly with knives and other more prolific bladed weopons (twin hooks say hello). and yes, martial artist do cary pocket knives with them
> 
> most (but not all) mcdojo masters are only 'teaching masters' though. not the same thing as true masters



I think someone has been reading too much HSDK. 

Being a martial artist cannot give you super human speed, strength, or reflexes. You can get more adapt at reading peoples moves (which works less and less as you go from 1v1 to 2v1 to 3vs). They'll also have some knowledge of where to strike.

The HA aren't retards on choppers, they know where to throw a punch, or a knee, or stab, especially if they've been fighting for 30 years.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

I respect your abilities FS, and I am already turned to your side.

A single well timed parry performed by a master would be able to dislocate an arm with minimal effort, I know this because I've seen it, trust me.

Regardless, I am sure Bruce Lee or even a single McDojo master could solo the whole bar, due to my new sense of perspective.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> I respect your abilities FS, and I am already turned to your side.
> 
> A single well timed parry performed by a master would be able to dislocate an arm with minimal effort, I know this because I've seen it, trust me.
> 
> Regardless, I am sure Bruce Lee or even a single McDojo master could solo the whole bar, due to my new sense of perspective.



Don't forget the entire MMA with rep time


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Hahaha gotta spread.



lol me as well


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> Kung Fu is even more deadly with knives and other more prolific bladed weopons (twin hooks say hello). and yes, martial artist do cary pocket knives with them
> 
> most (but not all) mcdojo masters are only 'teaching masters' though. not the same thing as true masters



Which won't help them when they've got a blade through the kidneys and are bleeding out.

I doubt most people who do kung fu carry pocket knives, since you tend to get chucked in jail for a long time if you actually use them.


----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 7, 2010)

This is a biker

feat of biker
http://www.onemanga.com/Pokemon_Special/27/02/

bikers stomps


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryuu Tsuyoshi said:


> Don't forget the entire MMA with rep time



Kung Fu is a refined art, and I am sure that in a narrow area one could easily take down many MMA fighters.

I myself am learned in Chi Yao Kung Fu, which specializes in dealing with multiple opponents.

I've already won a 20 man Kumite against top ranked black belts, I know what I am talking about.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryuu Tsuyoshi said:


> I think someone has been reading too much HSDK.
> 
> Being a martial artist cannot give you super human speed, strength, or reflexes. You can get more adapt at reading peoples moves (which works less and less as you go from 1v1 to 2v1 to 3vs). They'll also have some knowledge of where to strike.
> 
> The HA aren't retards on choppers, they know where to throw a punch, or a knee, or stab, especially if they've been fighting for 30 years.



martial artists (the true masters who have trained their speed and flexiblity fot their entire lives) are faster than everyone else, which makes them above peak human. I am an example of this. trust me, my hand speed and footspeed is extraordiary

the key to fighting mutliple opponents is to focus on a single opponent and nock him/her back or disable him/her, and then quickly move on to the next and not allow yourslef to get swarmed. its also all about using angles. while it is not easy, it is perfectly possible to overcome multiple opponents if you know what you are doing. with a blade it is easy (if your opponents have blades to it is more dificult though)

never said the HA werent formidable, only that they are not aas fast, skilled, or powerful in close quarters (a wing chun master can hit harder with no backswing than a normal fighter could hit with one).

and yes, martial arts masters do carry and concel blades; they just do not often use them, and will only use if really necesary (i am an example of this)


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Hahaha.

Like you can actually surpass human physical limits through martial arts.

Hahaha.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

A masters backhand in Chi Yao can easily hit over 1000 pounds, instantly knocking down any opponent it hits.

I myself am still a red belt, but I can already beat black belts one after the other.

The true way to power is using Kiai to focus energy, simple as that.

I've even stayed in the air longer than I should have sometimes.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

I can beat heavyweight boxers with my superior speed.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2010)

> *martial artists (the true masters who have trained their speed and flexiblity fot their entire lives) are faster than everyone else, which makes them above peak human. I am an example of this. trust me*, my hand speed and footspeed is extraordiary


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Like you can actually surpass human physical limits through martial arts.
> 
> Hahaha.



not as much the martial arts form as the actual training. just so you know i also do 1000 sprints per day (100 meters or more; sometimes 1000 quarter miles, which takes me like 20 hours straight to do, and is tireing), and train constantly on my cardio and flexbility. this is where the speed comsfrom; the martial arts form is only supplimentary


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Jest as much as you want, our power as martial artists is no joke.

Can you hit a moving midair target going at thousands of km an hour?

I'd think you can't, but a trained Chi Yao can easily perform such feats of vision and speed.

Don't be jealous, I'll still post here even if I am physically superior.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> not as much the martial arts form as the actual training. just so you know i also do *1000 sprints per day* *(100 meters or more; sometimes 1000 quarter miles, which takes me like 20 hours straight to do, and is tireing),* and train constantly on my cardio and flexbility. this is where the speed comsfrom; the martial arts form is only supplimentary



So you do twenty hours of exercise in 24 hours.

Wow, how do you find the time to post inanity on a versus forum?


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> not as much the martial arts form as the actual training. just so you know i also do 1000 sprints per day (100 meters or more; sometimes 1000 quarter miles, which takes me like 20 hours straight to do, and is tireing), and train constantly on my cardio and flexbility. this is where the speed comsfrom; the martial arts form is only supplimentary



O h I see.

When do you have the time to eat and sleep? You must be some kind of god.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> not as much the martial arts form as the actual training. just so you know i also do 1000 sprints per day (100 meters or more; sometimes 1000 quarter miles, which takes me like 20 hours straight to do, and is tireing), and train constantly on my cardio and flexbility. this is where the speed comsfrom; the martial arts form is only supplimentary



You run 250 miles per day. Really.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> not as much the martial arts form as the actual training. just so you know i also do 1000 sprints per day (100 meters or more; sometimes 1000 quarter miles, which takes me like 20 hours straight to do, and is tireing), and train constantly on my cardio and flexbility. this is where the speed comsfrom; the martial arts form is only supplimentary



So you do the Chi Yao regimen as well? I am impressed by your resilience.

Do you do crane squats or turtle squats? You train very diligently, and I'd like to learn your style.

To all you nay'sayers, his power comes from his core, allowing him to exercise as much.

Believe me, I have done the same.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> martial artists (the true masters who have trained their speed and flexiblity fot their entire lives) are faster than everyone else, which makes them above peak human. I am an example of this. trust me, my hand speed and footspeed is extraordiary
> 
> the key to fighting mutliple opponents is to focus on a single opponent and nock him/her back or disable him/her, and then quickly move on to the next and not allow yourslef to get swarmed. its also all about using angles. while it is not easy, it is perfectly possible to overcome multiple opponents if you know what you are doing. with a blade it is easy (if your opponents have blades to it is more dificult though)
> 
> ...



Yeah I bet your "hand speed" is extrodinarily fast, we know how it gets that way being a "loner" in your room, not desiring human contact. Seriously surpassing human limits makes no sense. If what you're saying is true a martial arts master could enter the olympics for high jump, sprints, runs, hurdles, LD races, etc. and take all events handily unless other martial arts masters joined in.

Also this isn't an unarmed fight, and OP never gave the martial artists anything but Nunchaku.

either way though, armed or unarmed, knowing a martial arts form wont give you a clear cut advantage, especially in speed and punch strength.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Do you have the hyperbolic time chamber?


----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> not as much the martial arts form as the actual training. just so you know i also do 1000 sprints per day (100 meters or more; sometimes 1000 quarter miles, which takes me like 20 hours straight to do, and is tireing), and train constantly on my cardio and flexbility. this is where the speed comsfrom; the martial arts form is only supplimentary



you run a hundered kilometers a day?

allow me to call bullshit


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Excellent troll is excellent.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> So you do twenty hours of exercise in 24 hours.
> 
> Wow, how do you find the time to post inanity on a versus forum?



i have pnemonia at the moment, which sucks. i also post only on occasion in spurts whenever i am really worn down

and i am lucky if i get 2 to 4 hours of sleep

@endless mike: yep, 250 miles. i try to do that every day, but i atleast do 100. also i am semi sprinting, otherwise it is imposible to do in in the amount of time in a day. leg strenght and flexibility is everything, and sprinting and stretching is how to achive this


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

STOP IT! Just because you ignoramus don't understand the finesse of martial arts, I won't allow you to speak so lowly of it.

Me and Shadow are men of Chi Yao, you simply can't compare to us.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

Somebody's been watching too much Kung Fu panda.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> you run a hundered kilometers a day?
> 
> allow me to call bullshit



250 miles, even.

I just found the ridiculous time disparity even more bullshitty then that.



Whimsy said:


> Excellent troll is excellent.



Isn't he just.



flying shadow said:


> i have pnemonia at the moment, which sucks.



Did you get it running through the arctic on your world tour?


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> STOP IT! Just because you ignoramus don't understand the finesse of martial arts, I won't allow you to speak so lowly of it.
> 
> Me and Shadow are men of Chi Yao, you simply can't compare to us.



Can you project chi and pull trucks with your dicks?


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

I did enjoy that movie, but it portrays kung fu inaccurately.

The moves are far weaker than the original versions, and far more slopilly performed.

I've pulled three trucks at the same time with metal tow, one with my teeth and two with my arms, it is easy for a Chi Yao practitioner.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Real martial artists can cause earthquakes by stomping the ground.

World war hulk was a slightly embellished documentary.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

World War Hulk is quite strong, but he in no way has moves that match kung fu.

I can match his strength with my Rollt under Bridge technique, it's easy.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

He's all muscle and no finesse.

A true martial artist would use his strength against him. Easy win.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Musclebound idiots such as him are nothing against my Red Square Box technique.

His life force would fade away after two repetitions of use, but I can perform it up to 5 due to Chi Yao training.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

> He's all muscle and no finesse.
> 
> A true martial artist would use his strength against him. Easy win.


Wax on Wax off.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

With proper training (minimum 18 hours a day) minimal sleep, minimal food and water, and regular posting on a forum, you two can surpass the limits of humanity


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryuu Tsuyoshi said:


> Yeah I bet your "hand speed" is extrodinarily fast, we know how it gets that way being a "loner" in your room, not desiring human contact. Seriously surpassing human limits makes no sense. If what you're saying is true a martial arts master could enter the olympics for high jump, sprints, runs, hurdles, LD races, etc. and take all events handily unless other martial arts masters joined in.
> 
> Also this isn't an unarmed fight, and OP never gave the martial artists anything but Nunchaku.
> 
> either way though, armed or unarmed, knowing a martial arts form wont give you a clear cut advantage, especially in speed and punch strength.



not funny. also i train outdoors (should be obvious), and prefer to run on a beach (i have live on both the west and east coast's, as well as in Arizona)

nunchaku are perfuectly fine; they are ideal for disabling knives (i do not prefer nuchaku though). 

also i try to eat twice per day in the early morning (well before dawn) and late at nite. usually Penutbutter shandwich or some sort of cheap noodles

and i do not reguarly post furoms, but do so when i am sick or extremely over worn down, which happens on occasion. i post in spurts


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

It's why a true martial artist like Bruce Lee would never lose to a boxer like Mike Tyson. Whilst Tyson is just strong, Lee is the full package. P4p the best fighter in the world.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryuu Tsuyoshi said:


> With proper training (minimum 18 hours a day) minimal sleep, minimal food and water, and regular posting on a forum, you two can surpass the limits of humanity



AND SO CAN YOU

IF YOU JUST BELIEEEVEEEEEEEE


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> not funny. also i train outdoors (should be obvious), and prefer to run on a beach (i have live on both the west and east coast's, as well as in Arizona)
> 
> nunchaku are perfuectly fine; they are ideal for disabling knives (i do not prefer nuchaku though).
> 
> also i try to eat twice per day in the early morning (well before dawn) and late at nite. usually Penutbutter shandwich or some sort of cheap noodles



Peanut Butter has protein, a dollop of it easily restores energy.

What nunchaku technique do you use? Flicker or Flame style?


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> not funny. also i train outdoors (should be obvious), and prefer to run on a beach (i have live on both the west and east coast's, as well as in Arizona)
> 
> nunchaku are perfuectly fine; they are ideal for disabling knives (i do not prefer nuchaku though).
> 
> also i try to eat twice per day in the early morning (well before dawn) and late at nite. usually Penutbutter shandwich or some sort of cheap noodles



I thought it was pretty funny actually,  

Also the HA weren't given just knives, crowbars, broken bottles, chains etc.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 7, 2010)

This thread is downright epic. Saying Lee would have a prayer against the best boxers in the history of the sport and then claiming that he could take Lesnar out with one strike? Fuckin' PRICELESS.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow is this you

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhrAB8WMsx0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Peanut Butter has protein, a dollop of it easily restores energy.
> 
> What nunchaku technique do you use? Flicker or Flame style?



i have only used nuchaku a few times in my life for the fun of it. they would be good for choking opponents and disarming blades, but i prefer the efficiency of blades myself

eventually i will post pictures of myself; just have to upload them from my frineds phone camera. dont have to many. i look alot different than most of you seem to suspect


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> This thread is downright epic. Saying Lee would have a prayer against the best boxers in the history of the sport and then claiming that he could take Lesnar out with one strike? Fuckin' PRICELESS.



What do they have on Lee. He can punch faster than a camera can perceive and once beat an extra up like it was nothing.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Ah, you are a natural then.

What style of swordsmanship do you train in? I train in Iai Chou myself, it's quite effective.

Bruce Lee is not a true Martial Artist, although fit, he does not portray our type properly.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> World War Hulk is quite strong, but he in no way has moves that match kung fu.
> 
> I can match his strength with my Rollt under Bridge technique, it's easy.



So how do you fare against Rulk? :ho


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> flying shadow is this you
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhrAB8WMsx0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



oh god rotfl

i bet it is.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> So how do you fare against Rulk? :ho



A true martial artists jobber aura is far greater than Rulk's.

Have you never seen a Bruce Lee film.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> So how do you fare against Rulk? :ho



His heat emission is nothing against me, I can concentrate my Chi to negate negative energy.

A simple Derp de Grace would finish him off easy.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

> It's why a true martial artist like Bruce Lee would never lose to a boxer like Mike Tyson. Whilst Tyson is just strong, Lee is the full package. P4p the best fighter in the world.


I'm not sure if this is sarcasm but Mike Tyson would eat Bruce Lee alive in a fight. His skills are unproven and he is physically inferior to Mike.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> His heat emission is nothing against me, I can concentrate my Chi to negate negative energy.
> 
> A simple Derp de Grace would finish him off easy.



The problem is that Rulk absorbs energy. That'd include Chi. How do you deal with someone who can godmode neutralize your own energy?


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I'm not sure if this is sarcasm but Mike Tyson would eat Bruce Lee alive in a fight. His skills are unproven and he is physically inferior to Mike.



Bruce practices an inferior amount of Kung Fu, and even that is enough to beat Mike Tyson handily.

Since my colleague Flying Shadow has left, please direct all questions to me.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I'm not sure if this is sarcasm but Mike Tyson would eat Bruce Lee alive in a fight. His skills are unproven and he is physically inferior to Mike.



Did you not see him kick that punch bag. Unbelievable strength.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I'm not sure if this is sarcasm but Mike Tyson would eat Bruce Lee alive in a fight. His skills are unproven and he is physically inferior to Mike.



Of course it's sarcasm.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> The problem is that Rulk absorbs energy. That'd include Chi. How do you deal with someone who can godmode neutralize your own energy?



My energy does not leave my body, I am still as leaf in raging tsunami.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I'm not sure if this is sarcasm but Mike Tyson would eat Bruce Lee alive in a fight. His skills are unproven and he is physically inferior to Mike.



I am 100% genuine. What is this sarcasm of which you speak. Have you never seen a Bruce Lee film.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I am 100% genuine. What is this sarcasm of which you speak. Have you never seen a Bruce Lee film.



Must I repeat myself? Jeet Kun Do is far inferior to Chi Yao, stop using Bruce as an example, it lowers my status.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> My energy does not leave my body, I am still as leaf in raging tsunami.



Neither did Silver Surfer's when Rulk pwnloled him. Didn't stop Rulk from absorbing it, lolol.

Loeb, you ass. Stop overwanking Red Hulk.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> Neither did Silver Surfer's when Rulk pwnloled him. Didn't stop Rulk from absorbing it, lolol.
> 
> Loeb, you ass. Stop overwanking Red Hulk.



If he absorbed my energy, my energy would tear out of him in an attempt to return to me.

My way is as grinder against rusty nail.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> Neither did Silver Surfer's when Rulk pwnloled him. Didn't stop Rulk from absorbing it, lolol.
> 
> Loeb, you ass. Stop overwanking Red Hulk.



Red Hulk's wank is completely overshadowed by Bruce Lee's.

Rulk will drown in sweaty nerd ejaculate.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

> Of course it's sarcasm.


When threads involve Kung fu and Bruce Lee it is never ''of course''.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Red Hulk's wank is completely overshadowed by Bruce Lee's.
> 
> Rulk will drown in sweaty nerd ejaculate.



Even a copycat such as Bruce Lee could beat the Rulk, though it would be a close fight.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryuu Tsuyoshi said:


> With proper training (minimum 18 hours a day) minimal sleep, minimal food and water, and regular posting on a forum, you two can surpass the limits of humanity



you should sell things at tv damn it i believe that! ,break trough the skyes!!!!!


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 7, 2010)

Bah, Ryu would beat you all with both hands tied behind his back.

Because it's Ryu.



No one compares to the true legend.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> When threads involve Kung fu and Bruce Lee it is never ''of course''.



That is true. Bruce Lee would literally kill Mike Tyson due to superior speed and the fact that he fights without rules.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 7, 2010)

Time to pack up, let's play again when FS comes back.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 7, 2010)

if the characther haves like 100000000 games he wordless solo


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 7, 2010)

This thread is amazing


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 7, 2010)

@mike so was bruce lee,see the conection?


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 7, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> This thread is amazing



Someone needs to save it.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Bruce Lee leads them to glorious victory.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

@ nimademe and Whimsy,

I find it funny how gradually you have been absorbed into the ways of flying shadow, it must be contagious.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 7, 2010)

Someone should add this thread to the wiki.


----------



## Genyosai (Feb 7, 2010)

Have we got to "martial arts don't work and Bruce Lee was just a weak little chinese man who died of heart failure/triad bullet overdose/aliens" yet?


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> Have we got to "martial arts don't work and Bruce Lee was just a weak little chinese man who died of heart failure/triad bullet overdose/aliens" yet?



Believe me I've tried, but with claims that you can surpass human limits with martial arts, Bruce lee could solo the bar, and solo the entire MMA with preptime, knock out George Forman, Mike Tyson, Muhammad Ali at their prime with one punch, its an uphill battle


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryuu Tsuyoshi said:


> @ nimademe and Whimsy,
> 
> I find it funny how gradually you have been absorbed into the ways of flying shadow, it must be contagious.



It's like herpes.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryuu Tsuyoshi said:


> @ nimademe and Whimsy,
> 
> I find it funny how gradually you have been absorbed into the ways of flying shadow, it must be contagious.



to think that watchdog just wanted this treadh to be serious...


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 7, 2010)

On a side note, Bruce Lee himself was apparently part of a street gang for a time in 1959-1960.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

p4p bruce lee might have been the strongest fighter in the world according to chuck norris.

Pound for pound I get out benched by guys half my size, I'd still feel confident in a fist fight with them


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 7, 2010)

mhhhh i dont know if bruce lee could endure a fight againts Marciano for example his fists where huge a hit from him could knock down mostly anyone


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

one word for this thread:

Legendary


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> mhhhh i dont know if bruce lee could endure a fight againts Marciano for example his fists where huge a hit from him could knock down mostly anyone



Especially in a street fight, I mean look at how f'd up Muhammad Ali is from taking all those punches, and they were wearing gloves.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryuu Tsuyoshi said:


> Especially in a street fight, I mean look at how f'd up Muhammad Ali is from taking all those punches, and they were wearing gloves.



yeah im not saying bruce has no chances,seriously you know what bruce can do ,but taking those hits well he cant get  saved from that


----------



## Genyosai (Feb 7, 2010)

HULK HOGAN APPEARS. HULKS OUT. SUPLEXES THE WHOLE BAR INTO A VOLCANO ON ANOTHER CONTINENT.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 7, 2010)

What the fuck is wrong with this thread.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> What the fuck is wrong with this thread.
> 
> Jesus Christ.



It went in all the right directions.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 7, 2010)

wtf does bruce lee vs marciano or ali have anything to do with hells angels?


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> wtf does bruce lee vs marciano or ali have anything to do with hells angels?



Did you read the thread. Do you have a sarcasm detector handy.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> one word for this thread:
> 
> Legendary



watchdog..made a serious thread

which turned epic due to trolling



Shoddragon said:


> wtf does bruce lee vs marciano or ali have anything to do with hells angels?



twenty pages of a crazy weeaboo lying out of his but...and all you can be shocked at is

"marciano pwning lee"


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> watchdog..made a serious thread
> 
> which turned epic due to trolling
> 
> ...




all great ones start out serious.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> all great ones start out serious.



this is the best one i been since

"light yagami's shinigami and death note are as powerful as death and galactus"


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> this is the best one i been since
> 
> "light yagami's shinigami and death note are as powerful as death and galactus"



now i know you pulled that out of your ass cause no one is that stupid.




right?


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 7, 2010)

well I have no comment because I forgot who marciano is ( was?). thats why i try not to comment on other people I have no idea about ( explains why I never go for a side in the comic battledome, cause i don't read comics).


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 7, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> watchdog..made a serious thread
> 
> which turned epic due to trolling
> 
> ...



maybe its just that you cant make a treadh with Bruce lee without having people make a ruccus about all the epic fights on the movies,maybe they where not realistic but fiction its fiction and he was a great fighter a really great one ,el problema es que esperas que todos digan lo que querias que digeran con opiniones serias,obviously they wont


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 7, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> HULK HOGAN APPEARS. HULKS OUT. SUPLEXES THE WHOLE BAR INTO A VOLCANO ON ANOTHER CONTINENT.


Just what this thread needed. 

Damn, I needed a laugh after Anti pissed me off in the Convo thread. Fuckin' dumbass.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 7, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> now i know you pulled that out of your ass cause no one is that stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, someone actually said that.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> No, someone actually said that.



seriously? that is just 

light fanboys are as bad as itachi fanboys. both should just put on dresses and hand in their man cards.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 7, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> seriously? that is just
> 
> light fanboys are as bad as itachi fanboys. both should just put on dresses and hand in their man cards.



funny i tought you sayd there are light yagamy fanboys and itachi fanboys haha...there are? that people must have something very wrong


----------



## Whiny cakes (Feb 7, 2010)

bruce could've take on the whole world if he wanted to.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 7, 2010)

Are you kidding, any uchiha, even Obito >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SSJ4 GOGETA fused with Galactus...  

People can be stupid


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryuu Tsuyoshi said:


> Are you kidding, any uchiha, even Obito >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SSJ4 GOGETA fused with Galactus...
> 
> People can be stupid



you mean like this?  i cant believe some people really believed in that .... lol.....


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

@everybody saying that Bruce was weak and overated: learn some respect

lol at the heavywight boxers even hitting Bruce, who would pary and counter attck with ease. wing chun is far superior to boxing in close range, and much more powerful and fast do to the short punches and kicks and simultaneos parying. any boxer that you can name would get pary'd and pulverized by bruce lee.

seriously stop underestimating him because of his size; his pound for pound strenth was incredible. combine that with the power generating strikes of wing chun (you just have to know how to do it to properly understand it), along with his legendary speed and flexiblity (and his will), and he is pretty much unbeatable. also a master of weopons, and has an incomprehensible knowledge of combat that can only be achieved though extensive training and even more actual combat experience

Kung Fu is the perfect form of human combat

learn some respect


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> Kung Fu is the perfect form of human combat
> 
> learn some respect



Regardless who wins here, Otacon, how many bikers do you think Bruce Lee would be able to take out?

Also as for the kung fu statement, well I don't know whether to believe that.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> Regardless who wins here, Otacon, how many bikers do you think Bruce Lee would be able to take out?
> 
> Also as for the kung fu statement, well I don't know whether to believe that.



with nunchaku, Lee could take out quite a handful. i'd say anywhere from 4 to 8. without nunchaku probably 3 or 4. this is a very low estimate to try and sound reasonable, as the HA are tough and would not go down easily. however with nunchaku i do not see Bruce Lee going down at all

what martial art is more practical? jujitsu?


----------



## God (Feb 7, 2010)

lol he's still here.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> @everybody saying that Bruce was weak and overated: learn some respect
> 
> lol at the heavywight boxers even hitting Bruce, who would pary and counter attck with ease. wing chun is far superior to boxing in close range, and much more powerful and fast do to the short punches and kicks and simultaneos parying. any boxer that you can name would get pary'd and pulverized by bruce lee.
> 
> ...



lol no Marciano and baer destroy him effortessly

Tyson and foreman one shot him..literally


----------



## Kurou (Feb 7, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> @everybody saying that Bruce was weak and overated: learn some respect
> 
> lol at the heavywight boxers even hitting Bruce, who would pary and counter attck with ease. wing chun is far superior to boxing in close range, and much more powerful and fast do to the short punches and kicks and simultaneos parying. any boxer that you can name would get pary'd and pulverized by bruce lee.
> 
> ...



kung fu the perfect form of human combat?  

to many kung fu movies eh? i used to think that,there is no perfect form of combat,if there was then their wouldn't be so many different styles. the fact that you even posted that serves as evidence you don't know what the fuck your talking about.

are you suggesting boxers to train as well?

no one said bruce lee was weak but it pays to know who your opposition is,saying someone like baer isn't going to kill him? your out of your mind.

shit the pumphrey brothers could take bruce out.admiration for a fighter is one thing but blatantly wanking him to the levels your talking about is just downright retarded 

I wonder what bruce would say if he saw your conduct in this thread.

a once great figher's legend being smeared by the imagination of some kid in a fort made out of cardboard boxes sickens me.

you sir disgust me.

good day.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 8, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> kung fu the perfect form of human combat?
> 
> to many kung fu movies eh? i used to think that,there is no perfect form of combat,if there was then their wouldn't be so many different styles. the fact that you even posted that serves as evidence you don't know what the fuck your talking about.
> 
> ...



You just got baited by flying shadow lol, i spent all night arguing with him yesterday (not literally)


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 8, 2010)

wats to stop the mcDojos from all beign 6'6 and 220 lb too?

would that make it more fair?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 8, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> wats to stop the mcDojos from all beign 6'6 and 220 lb too?
> 
> would that make it more fair?



that's not exactly average for the people that teach at or need to go to Mcdojos...no?

then again I've seen some ripped senseis..


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 8, 2010)

wat if the 12 mcdojos were former HA who converted to the MA way?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 8, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> wat if the 12 mcdojos were former HA who converted to the MA way?



then we wouldn't have an OBD match..we'd have your typical shitty...jean claude van dame...or steven sagal movie


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> @everybody saying that Bruce was weak and overated: learn some respect
> 
> lol at the heavywight boxers even hitting Bruce, who would pary and counter attck with ease. wing chun is far superior to boxing in close range, and much more powerful and fast do to the short punches and kicks and simultaneos parying. any boxer that you can name would get pary'd and pulverized by bruce lee.
> 
> ...



Best post 10/10 would read again.


----------



## Genyosai (Feb 8, 2010)

> Kung Fu is the perfect form of human combat





> *Kung Fu is the perfect form of human combat*




_



*Kung Fu is the perfect form of human combat*

Click to expand...

_


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah, kung fu is the ideal form of human combat, as it is fast and powerful with short punches and kicks, its guard is unbreakable (as long as its a true, train enlessly master) in its parying ans simultaneous countering. i know this because i have been practicing it since i have been 7 years old (and basic knife work before then), and have already mastered it (wing chun) through constant training. 

Kung Fu is especially well balenced and practical. and just for your information, it is superior to american boxing in everyway; faster, more power in close quarters with short punches and kicks, and it has a much better guard that pary's and counters in one motion.

oh and i did not learn anything at a mcdojo; i trained in seclusion with real masters who i became familiar with in arizona at a young age, and later california. they were real masters who train constantly, not just in form, but in speed and toughness too. i am like this as well


----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 8, 2010)

The perfect form of human combat is sitting in a bunker a thousand miles from your opponent and looking on a screen watching him being vaporized by a million-ton nuclear payload delivered by ICBM.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> The perfect form of human combat is sitting in a bunker a thousand miles from your opponent and looking on a screen watching him being vaporized by a million-ton nuclear payload delivered by ICBM.



efective. but not perfect


----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 8, 2010)

True, Bruce Lee could outrun a nuclear explosion.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

since when do the HA posses nuclear weopons? and using them anyways would be a suicide attack. enough of the talk of explosive weoponry please


----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 8, 2010)

You claim kung fu is a superiour form of combat over nuclear bombardment.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Kung fu is the most balenced form of human hand to hand combat, especialy with bladed weopons, ranging from knives to twin hook swords


----------



## Quelsatron (Feb 8, 2010)

That wasn't what you said, you proclaimed it the perfect form of human combat, _period_.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

well, i ment hand to hand (with no guns or explsosives included)


----------



## Genyosai (Feb 8, 2010)

> its guard is unbreakable



First of all: there is no one style of Kung Fu; there are hundreds, so you can't go talking about "it" when you're talking about Kung Fu. Which style?

And secondly: Wow! You must be trolling. An unbreakable guard? _Unbreakable?_ 

Heh. When talking of Bruce Lee in particular, it is true that the style that he developed had a good guarding method, with both hands held high and simultaneous parry-stikes. However, I would hardly call it unbreakable, and most importantly, a lot of what Bruce Lee practiced was a progression from traditional Kung Fu, taking so many elements from so many styles to find the most effective whole under his philosophy of Jeet Kune Do. It isn't really accurate to pin Bruce down as having done Kung Fu. Furthermore, among the wide array of Kung Fu styles that exist, many became over the centuries more of an artistic expression of katas that became warped without use in a full contact environment, being used in point fighting, or theoretical self-defense. As a result, many traditional Kung Fu styles (and their modern McDojo variants) have terrible guarding methods, with widely spaced hands, and chambered attacks that leave little chance of effective defense.

If you've been training in a style of Kung Fu, you should know all this already. To say something like "its guard is unbreakable" is an utterly ridiculous statement.

Also, the thread title says "black belts", which could be any number of non-Kung Fu styles, such as Karate. Yeah.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 8, 2010)

Is Bruce Lee the one that can transform?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> First of all: there is no one style of Kung Fu; there are hundreds, so you can't go talking about "it" when you're talking about Kung Fu. Which style?
> 
> And secondly: Wow! You must be trolling. An unbreakable guard? _Unbreakable?_
> 
> ...



no kidding there are hundreds of styles of kung fu. although they all have exceptional guards, i am reffering to wing chun (which i myself am a master of)

not litterally unbreakable, but any attacks would get pary'd and simultaneously countered with a skilled user of wing chun

bruce lee was a master of wing chun, but also a master of other things, and developed jeet kun do, which is a mixture of al of things, and is essentially finnesse streetfighting. and no, nothing is truly unbreakable in the absolute sense

true most of the northern styles of kung fu are artistic and promote forms and tranquility, but the southern style of wing chun is essentially finnesse and fluid streetfighting with simultanious pary's and counters

no guard is litterally and absolutely unbreakable, but a skilled manipulator of wing chun would be EXCEEDINGLY DIFFICULT to hit with his simultaneous pary's and attacks, which in turn does not leave him exposed to an opponents counter. also the handwork and legwork of a wing chun master gets their opponents limbs out of possition, which opens up more opportunity for attack. a master of wing chun essentially blocks and attacks at the same time, and can counter any opponents counter with his/her own counter


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Feb 8, 2010)

for those wondering, this is what a 6'9" Hell's Angel might look like


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Feb 8, 2010)

oops, now how did that get in there


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah they are big and experienced fighters, but you underestimate the speed and power that is a wing chun master that has trained endlessly. they get pary'd and simultaneously countered, or simply trust kicked in the chest


----------



## Cygnus45 (Feb 8, 2010)

So basically Watchdog still insists that guys who weigh 230 something pounds and only uses their arms (throwing WIDE telegraphing punches) would effortlessly destroy Bruce Lee within the first minute?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Cygnus45 said:


> So basically Watchdog still insists that guys who weigh 230 something pounds and only uses their arms (throwing WIDE telegraphing punches) would effortlessly destroy Bruce Lee within the first minute?



yeah. lol at wide, telographed punches against as master of wing chun. i have already explained multiple times what would happen. even if the HA are more skilled and throw better strikes, wing chun master's still pary and simultaneously counter with a short wing chun style punch, and if need be a flury of short punches and short kicks.


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Feb 8, 2010)

Who would win in a fight, Bruce Lee or Andre the Giant?


----------



## Cygnus45 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bret Maverick said:


> Who would win in a fight, Bruce Lee or Andre the Giant?



-If Andre grabs him, it's over
-If Bruce Lee keeps his distance, uses plenty of jabs and kicks, it'd be over.

There's a 60/40 chance of Andre winning. He has to suck it up and get close. otherwise he'll become a speed-bag.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Amdre the giant gets hit in the neck, balls, or both. GG


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> Amdre the giant gets hit in the neck


Bruce Lee isn't tall enough







ZING!


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Bruce punishes and breaks andre's legs with low kicks, and breaks his ribs with rib kicks. Bruce is way to fast for the other guy to even react. once the giants legs are gone, the neck wont be so high


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 8, 2010)

shadow needs neg rep close to raigens level

also..WTF is he serious

kung fu is not perfect it;s not unique

and you still persist with the lies?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 8, 2010)

Cygnus45 said:


> So basically Watchdog still insists that guys who weigh 230 something pounds and only uses their arms (throwing WIDE telegraphing punches) would effortlessly destroy Bruce Lee within the first minute?



are you talking about tyson foreman ali and all?

absolutely...and it seems allot of people in this thread thinks so too


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> shadow needs neg rep close to raigens level
> 
> also..WTF is he serious
> 
> ...



yeah it is as close to perfect as any human style of hand to hand combat. I know through experience, and i am not the only master who will tell you this

also wing chun>american boxing


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> yeah it is as close to perfect as any human style of hand to hand combat. I know through experience, and i am not the only master who will tell you this
> 
> also wing chun>american boxing



lmao..master lmao

krav magra..boxing (face it lee masturbated too boxing mother fucker) some forms of karate arguably and that french style seem to be way better then anything i have seen from kf


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> Bruce punishes and breaks andre's legs with low kicks, and breaks his ribs with rib kicks. Bruce is way to fast for the other guy to even react. once the giants legs are gone, the neck wont be so high


All while Andre stands there like a tree?


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Feb 8, 2010)

Another question. Flying Shadow, could you beat Andre the Giant?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> lmao..master lmao
> 
> krav magra..boxing (face it lee masturbated too boxing mother fucker) some forms of karate arguably and that french style seem to be way better then anything i have seen from kf



yeah, i have been a master since i was 16

yeah lee did use some boxing to creat jeet kun do, but he also used a bunch of other styles. wing chun was his primary basis for jeet kun do

Karate i am not familiar with. care to fill me in on how it is in anyway superior to wing chun?


----------



## Cygnus45 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> are you talking about tyson foreman ali and all?
> 
> absolutely...and it seems allot of people in this thread thinks so too



Not in the first minute. If they're restricted to boxing. I never said he'd beat monsters like Ali and Foreman. But you are seriously overestimating them if you think they could tag, let alone beat, Bruce in a few seconds flat.

And I still don't get why you act like Lee's greatest skill is acting. He has to kinda...you know...be _that_ good of a martial-artist to pull of his stunts?


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> yeah, i have been a master since i was 16
> 
> yeah lee did use some boxing to creat jeet kun do, but he also used a bunch of other styles. wing chun was his primary basis for jeet kun do
> 
> Karate i am not familiar with. care to fill me in on how it is in anyway superior to wing chun?



Putsi Diotid, a Russian style of street fighting, is far superior to Wing Chun.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> yeah, i have been a master since i was 16[



bullshit 



flying shadow said:


> yeah lee did use some boxing to creat jeet kun do, but he also used a bunch of other styles. wing chun was his primary basis for jeet kun do



some boxing? try he was a boxing fanatic..even participated in amateur boxing competition in HS..


flying shadow said:


> Karate i am not familiar with. care to fill me in on how it is in anyway superior to wing chun?



since anything i have seen from Karate has been just me watching people i know compete..or in the gym..sparring with some MMAS

and i know nothing of the "deepness" of it..I'm not gonna try and explain it I'll just say this

they don't pretend the way i see allot of other "masters" or "students" of "styles" you don't see that fluidic crap that i happen to believe is utterly retarded

they seem to be strong..hit hard hold their ground and block and kick and punch

fuck anything esoteric...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 8, 2010)

Cygnus45 said:


> Not in the first minute. If they're restricted to boxing. I never said he'd beat monsters like Ali and Foreman. But you are seriously overestimating them if you think they could tag, let alone beat, Bruce in a few seconds flat.
> 
> And I still don't get why you act like Lee's greatest skill is acting. He has to kinda...you know...be _that_ good of a martial-artist to pull of his stunts?



because your massively underestimating the striking power and speed that a boxer can put into their punches..their endurance...their swiftness 

Ali Marciano and demspy perhaps more so then the other boxers i listed

their fucking fast....


Cygnus45 said:


> And I still don't get why you act like Lee's greatest skill is acting. He has to kinda...you know...be _that_ good of a martial-artist to pull of his stunts?



really? jackie chan is a fantastic movie martial artists his stunts...are fantastic

his primary skill was chinese opera type martial arts..which he learned with sammo hung iirc

jet li formed based competitor...not actual fist on face style..

Van dame? yeah believe it or not he actually competed so did norris
but lee chan and co?

i aint never seen it


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, even masters can become better masters

yeah, he liked boxing

just so you know, wing chun is a southern kung fu, which is alot different from the 'esoteric' and flashy northern styles. wing chun is essential talented, short punches and kicks streetfighting (just much,much more effective). it is not a particuarly flashy style; its strait up brutal


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Feb 8, 2010)

Bret Maverick said:


> Another question. Flying Shadow, could you beat Andre the Giant?


Please answer the question


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Bret Maverick said:


> Please answer the question



please show me a picture

as long as i manuever, couter ands simultaneously strike when the time comes, and do not let him grab me, i could destroy his legs and ribs, and eventually his neck


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> please show me a picture
> 
> as long as i manuever, couter ands simultaneously strike when the time comes, and do not let him grab me, i could destroy his legs and ribs, and eventually his neck



Andre would kill you


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> please show me a picture
> 
> as long as i manuever, couter ands simultaneously strike when the time comes, and do not let him grab me, i could destroy his legs and ribs, and eventually his neck





Look at that, do you have four girls on YOUR arms? I don't think so.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Look at that, do you have four girls on YOUR arms? I don't think so.



damn he has some thick legs. still my best shot though. also i am faster. if i could avoid the fight i would just run away (nothing wrong with running; in fact it is favorable over conflict whenever possible). I think i could mess up his nees though with some well places kicks. and if i do get in close (which is the speciallity of wing chun), i had better finish him quikly with a well placed flurry to the neck and, to fight dirty, eyes. even though i am very experienced in jujitsu as well, i would not want to grapple with him. however i like my chances if i play it smart

also how tall is he?


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2010)

Cygnus45 said:


> So basically Watchdog still insists that guys who weigh 230 something pounds and only uses their arms (throwing WIDE telegraphing punches) would effortlessly destroy Bruce Lee within the first minute?



yeah because street fighters who have over thirty years of experience are stupid. rather then assume that they have some skill you and flying circus over there seem to believe that these are a bunch of highschool teens inexperienced in combat involving life or death situations.



flying shadow said:


> yeah. lol at wide, telographed punches against as master of wing chun. i have already explained multiple times what would happen. even if the HA are more skilled and throw better strikes, wing chun master's still pary and simultaneously counter with a short wing chun style punch, and if need be a flury of short punches and short kicks.



rather then provide actual evidence it sounds more like all your doing is providing a description of what wing chun is. doesn't mean much in this case.



flying shadow said:


> Bruce punishes and breaks andre's legs with low kicks, and breaks his ribs with rib kicks. Bruce is way to fast for the other guy to even react. once the giants legs are gone, the neck wont be so high



sure because andre the giant is a big dumbass who is not only stupid enough not to defend himself,he's physical weak enough so that a few low kicks from bruce would break his legs,

shut up.



flying shadow said:


> yeah, i have been a master since i was 16
> 
> yeah lee did use some boxing to creat jeet kun do, but he also used a bunch of other styles. wing chun was his primary basis for jeet kun do
> 
> Karate i am not familiar with. care to fill me in on how it is in anyway superior to wing chun?



once again your lying out of your ass,shame on you flying circus-kun.

you've never given any actual proof as to why wing chun is greater then boxing or any other martial art,you just keep giving a description of it and expect people to take it at face value,no such luck my friend.



> boxing uses lightning fast punches in combination with heavy blows that have enough force to completely knock the opponent out. it also involves training your reflexes so that the oppositions punches are meaningless all the while throwing counter blows in order to weaken the opponent.



you see that? i can provide descriptions too . it still doesn't tell me how exactly they can win .


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> damn he has some thick legs. still my best shot though. also i am faster. if i could avoid the fight i would just run away (nothing wrong with running; in fact it is favorable over conflict whenever possible). I think i could mess up his nees though with some well places kicks. and if i do get in close (which is the speciallity of wing chun), i had better finish him quikly with a well placed flurry to the neck and, to fight dirty, eyes. even though i am very experienced in jujitsu as well, i would not want to grapple with him. however i like my chances if i play it smart
> 
> also how tall is he?



7'2. **


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

boxing punshes usually have more reach, but from in close, wing chun absolutely owns. the boxer would be out cold

the reason Bruce Lee probalby took up american boxing was to add to his long range punches to create the ballenced jeet kun do. wing chun is more in close, and does not speciallize in high kicks. that is what TKD is for (which is effective as a complementary style as long as the high kicks are not over used; when used at the right moments they can be devastating though)


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> please show me a picture
> 
> as long as i manuever, couter ands simultaneously strike when the time comes, and do not let him grab me, i could destroy his legs and ribs, and eventually his neck


He's the 7'1" tall 400+ pound man with a fist the size of your head on the left


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

damn. he has no neck

i would never even go near him in a ring, but in an oppen space like a desert or a beach (basically anywhere but a ring), he would get speedblitzed

also most people are not used to moving on a beach. i am


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> boxing punshes usually have more reach, but from in close, wing chun absolutely owns. the boxer would be out cold
> 
> the reason Bruce Lee probalby took up american boxing was to add to his long range punches to create the ballenced jeet kun do. wing chun is more in close, and does not speciallize in high kicks. that is what TKD is for (which is effective as a complementary style as long as the high kicks are not over used; when used at the right moments they can be devastating though)




once again a fucking description. is this all you have flying circus?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> once again a fucking description. is this all you have flying circus?



thats kindoff all i can provide over the internet. if you want to come to Cali and see me in person, be my guest


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2010)

i know what wing chun is. i would come to cali,if only to wake you up from your super human delusions. but i don't have time to waste on somebody who is as stuck in his imagination as you.

tell me something, do you see the world through a rose colored glass?


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

not imaginary. actuallity

rose colored vision would be ill. thanks for the idea


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

Tell you what. How about you make a video of yourself performing these amazing feats and upload it to youtube? That would sure shut us up.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 8, 2010)

> would never even go near him in a ring, but in an oppen space like a desert or a beach (basically anywhere but a ring), he would get speedblitzed


No he wouldn't get speedblitz. For you to be able to hit him, you're going to be within his reach long enough for him to grab you and snap you in two. 

You say you weight 150lbs? So I'm guessing that you're about 5ft7 or 6? Your limbs are going to be incredibly short compared to him, you would have absolutely no chance of hurting him. 

He'd have his way with you.


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Feb 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Tell you what. How about you make a video of yourself performing these amazing feats and upload it to youtube? That would sure shut us up.


an impossible request. He moves too fast for modern cameras to capture. this is the speed that will speedblitz Andre the Giant


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Tell you what. How about you make a video of yourself performing these amazing feats and upload it to youtube? That would sure shut us up.



dont like the attention in real life, and i am definately not going to give away my iddentity. and a video of what? running? kicking? i like privacy, so no video

I might put up some pictures though

about my size: my wight fluctuates from 140 to 155 pounds, and i am about 6ft (but with a 6ft 4in wingspan; i had it measured)


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

If posting pictures doesn't give away your identity, why would a video do so?

Just post a video of you running 100 meters in under 10 seconds.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 8, 2010)

Wear a ninja mask.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> dont like the attention in real life, and i am definately not going to give away my iddentity. and a video of what? running? kicking? i like privacy, so no video
> 
> I might put up some pictures though
> 
> about my size: my wight fluctuates from 140 to 155 pounds, and i am about 6ft (but with a 6ft 4in wingspan; i had it measured)



Wingspan? Arms from tip to tip?

Lolno.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm on the same side as Jio in this thread. It feels kind of weird, actually.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2010)

anyone can hold a pose long enough to snap a picture. video or it didn't happen.your a 14yr old boy with an overactive imagination aren't you? you watched your uncle/fathers martial arts vids a lot when you were younger and always wanted to be like them. it influence only grew once you got into anime  and manga and now you think that if you believe strongly enough you'll become a meta-human.

wow,i didn't think it was that bad,

or you could be trying to mask your rl persona by making up an internet persona which is the total opposite of how you really are.IE your not a good runner and have never been good at anything involving acrobatics and you've never been in an actual fight and rely on theories you've created in your head. but this is just my guess 

though a video would shut us the fuck up.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> If posting pictures doesn't give away your identity, why would a video do so?
> 
> Just post a video of you running 100 meters in under 10 seconds.



dont have a vidio camera, although my friend has a phone that can record video. i might do this, although i will where heavy clothes and a mask (i train with heavy clothes). i might post this on this thread either tommoro, or eventually. whenever i can get my friend to vidio it. i have a place where i run. i am not sure how to put up the time, but it will be pretty obvious that i am very fast. 

if i dont make this vidio, it is because i am not willing to go that far to impress a bunch of people on a forum that i do not even know. but i might do it eventually. so just the 100 meter. i can also run a quarter mile in anywhere from 40 to 80 seconds (depending on if i truly want to sprint or just glide)

we will see


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> dont like the attention in real life, and i am definately not going to give away my iddentity. and a video of what? running? kicking? i like privacy, so no video
> 
> I might put up some pictures though
> 
> about my size: my wight fluctuates from 140 to 155 pounds, and i am about 6ft (but with a 6ft 4in wingspan; i had it measured)



Wear a mask and something like that and showing us a video would calm us down.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> dont have a vidio camera, although my friend has a phone that can record video. i might do this, although i will where heavy clothes and a mask (i train with heavy clothes). i might post this on this thread either tommoro, or eventually. whenever i can get my friend to vidio it. i have a place where i run. i am not sure how to put up the time, but it will be pretty obvious that i am very fast.
> 
> if i dont make this vidio, it is because *i am not willing to go that fat* to impress a bunch of people on a forum that i do not even know. but i might do it eventually. so just the 100 meter. i can also run a quarter mile in anywhere from 40 to 80 seconds (depending on if i truly want to sprint or just glide)
> 
> we will see



It won't take much.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> dont have a vidio camera, although my friend has a phone that can record video. i might do this, although i will where heavy clothes and a mask (i train with heavy clothes). i might post this on this thread either tommoro, or eventually. whenever i can get my friend to vidio it. i have a place where i run. i am not sure how to put up the time, but it will be pretty obvious that i am very fast.
> 
> if i dont make this vidio, it is because i am not willing to go that fat to impress a bunch of people on a forum that i do not even know. but i might do it eventually. so just the 100 meter. i can also run a quarter mile in anywhere from 40 to 80 seconds (depending on if i truly want to sprint or just glide)
> 
> we will see



Also you will have to do something to prove it's 100 meters, in case you want to cheat and run a shorter distance while trying to make it look longer.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> Wear a mask and something like that and showing us a video would calm us down.



yeah i would definately wear a mask. however do not expect this any earlier than tommorro. although i will definately get it up eventually. i am starting to feal better from my fricken pnemonia. not an issue anyways. i am fast even when i am slightely out of shape

@endlessmike: a cheap camera trick. i will proove that it is 100 meters somhow. i will figure it out


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> boxing punshes usually have more reach, but from in close, wing chun absolutely owns. the boxer would be out cold



..you really have no idea about boxing do you



KurouKetsu said:


> tell me something, do you see the world through a rose colored glass?



it's worth adding here that Andre the Giant...terry funk and i think piper all ended up in jail 

after Andre flew into a drunken rage and flipped the mini  of some douchebags that where being jerks over...

and then piper funk and co..after picking their jaws off the floor found themselves ordered by Andre..to "GET DEM"

and beatr their asses

so yeah...he got trashed flipped a mini van over...and inspired such mortal terror..in physically fit athletes (one of which..was known for things like..continuing hard core matches while on fire..as far as being balls to the wall bad ass) to the point...that they felt utterly compelled to obey him..least he kill them

flying shadow..more then likely would crap his pants in front of a guy like this

and god help him..if he fights Andre after the guy guzzled down a few liters of wine..as he was wont do to (drunk andre..fucking scary site)


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

hence the reason why i would prefer not to fight at all

if i had to fight, i would prefer to fight on a beach, as i am used to the footing

balence is everything


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> yeah i would definately wear a mask. however do not expect this any earlier than tommorro. although i will definately get it up eventually. i am starting to feal better from my fricken pnemonia. not an issue anyways. i am fast even when i am slightely out of shape
> 
> @endlessmike: a cheap camera trick. i will proove that it is 100 meters somhow. i will figure it out



Ok then, we shall await then. Regardless of your lifestyle and how strong you are.....

You did not just say you can beat up Andre the Giant.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> if running the 100 in ten seconds or less will proove the validity of what i have said, i will do it, and i will wear a mask and alot of heavy clothes.
> 
> and i love to train in the rain. in fact the rain is preferable, as i grew up in the fricken desert where it was not so common



No wonder you have Pneumonia.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 8, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> You did not just say you can beat up Andre the Giant.



he did...until he saw a picture of him

and..now its "eh probably"


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> Ok then, we shall await then. Regardless of your lifestyle and how strong you are.....
> 
> You did not just say you can beat up Andre the Giant.



i will video it and post it on this thread eventually (this weak; if not feal free to laugh at me until i get it up)

not really. only if we were fighting in an oppen space (preferably on sand which is my favorite surface) and i could mess up his knees. also never underestimate a solid wing chun kick to the balls (nothing dishonorably about that). otherwise i would probably not even bother and just run as he could not catchme or out last me


----------



## Genyosai (Feb 8, 2010)

100 meters in under 10 seconds. 

Isn't this athlete level? Isn't that expecting a bit much? I know we're talking about an internet ninja, but still.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> 100 meters in under 10 seconds.
> 
> Isn't this athlete level? Isn't that expecting a bit much? I know we're talking about an internet ninja, but still.



he's been bragging about his speed since the second page and that its nothing for him to run 100meters in 9.48 seconds.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

Not just athlete level, Olympic Athlete level.

Top High School runners can do it in about 10-11 seconds.

Under 10 is Olympian.

And he says he can keep it up for hours.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Not just athlete level, Olympic Athlete level.
> 
> Top High School runners can do it in about 10-11 seconds.
> 
> ...



correct. what makes any off you asume i am not athletically very fit? (aside for the fact that i have been on the computer too much lately; i am still in shape, and can recover quikly)


----------



## Xanxus (Feb 8, 2010)

Otacon... If you think you can run 100 meters in under 10 seconds then join the Olympics and show us the Gold Medal you win, then we'll gladly shut up.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> correct. what makes any off you asume i am not athletically very fit? (aside for the fact that i have been on the computer too much lately; i am still in shape, and can recover quikly)



Fit is being able to keep up a jog for an hour or so.

You are apparently peak human, which I am not apt to believe.


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 8, 2010)

Well it seems very suspicious that a 19 year old who lives on a not very healthy diet is incredibly athletic like that. 

Then again the video would be very nice..........


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Xanxus said:


> Otacon... If you think you can run 100 meters in under 10 seconds then join the Olympics and show us the Gold Medal you win, then we'll gladly shut up.



i am considering running a marathon or somthing

@mimegeme: i am peak human, not higher or lower, although i never want to be lower and want to be higher


----------



## Gunners (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol, if the video gets posted. This thread will be imprinted in my memory. Flying Shadow, make it happen.


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> i will video it and post it on this thread eventually (this weak; if not feal free to laugh at me until i get it up)
> 
> not really. only if we were fighting in an oppen space (preferably on sand which is my favorite surface) and i could mess up his knees. also never underestimate a solid wing chun kick to the balls (nothing dishonorably about that). otherwise i would probably not even bother and just run as he could not catchme or out last me



You realize he is incredibly physically strong and has really high endurance.

Asides from the kicking the balls....


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> i am considering running a marathon or somthing
> 
> @mimegeme: i am peak human, not higher or lower, although i never want to be lower and want to be higher



Mimegeme? That's pretty catchy.

That's one good thing you have contributed.

Now, we wait for the video, make it so.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Lol, if the video gets posted. This thread will be imprinted in my memory. Flying Shadow, make it happen.



it will get posted, whether it is tommoro or next week. i promise you it will get posted, so no body lock the thread

@zigzag: i never said i was entirely healthy, only fast.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> @mimegeme: i am peak human, not higher or lower, although i never want to be lower and want to be higher



you aren't peak human

you can't be higher


----------



## Genyosai (Feb 8, 2010)

> @mimegeme: i am peak human, not higher or lower, although i never want to be lower and want to be higher



This has got to be a really elaborate joke. It's just got to be at this point.


----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> it will get posted, whether it is tommoro or next week. i promise you it will get posted, so no body lock the thread
> 
> @zigzag: i never said i was entirely healthy, only fast.



So you are incredibly natural at it then....well thats what you are saying.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> This has got to be a really elaborate joke. It's just got to be at this point.



define the speed, endurance, and flexiblity feats and requirements of being peak human?

@zigzag: the life i have lived has left me very worn down, and in a way not the healthiest, but very fast and resilieant


----------



## Xanxus (Feb 8, 2010)

Otacon, you should've learned how to spell instead of sprouting bullshit over the internet.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Xanxus said:


> Otacon, you should've learned how to spell instead of sprouting bullshit over the internet.



yeah, i know my spelling is not great, but it is because i get careless when i type somtimes


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> define the speed, endurance, and flexiblity feats and requirements of being peak human?
> 
> @zigzag: the life i have lived has left me very worn down, and in a way not the healthiest, but very fast and resilieant



Much higher than what you will ever achieve in your lifetime.


----------



## Genyosai (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> define the speed, endurance, and flexiblity feats and requirements of being peak human?



Peak means at the very pinnacle of human possibility, which is probably about what Olympic athletes can do. If you have peak human speed that would be about 12m/s (Olympic athletes approach this speed for the last 25 meters of the 100 meters). Peak human strength would be pressing in excess of 266 kilos (approx 586 pounds) above your head (the most weight ever lifted).


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> Peak means at the very pinnacle of human possibility, which is probably about what Olympic athletes can do. If you have peak human speed that would be about 12m/s (Olympic athletes approach this speed for the last 25 meters of the 100 meters). Peak human strength would be pressing in excess of 266 kilos (approx 586 pounds) above your head (the most weight ever lifted).



not even close in strenth, but i am peak human in speed, flexibility, reflexes, and endurance


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 8, 2010)

That's a lie.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Onomatopoeia said:


> That's a lie.



care to explain why mr onomatopea?


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

Onomatopoeia said:


> That's a lie.



That is true.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 8, 2010)

Because you're a known liar who has admitted to being a liar in the past.


----------



## Xanxus (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes nice one Dudemeister.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Because you're a known liar who has admitted to being a liar in the past.



that was sarcasm to shut you up mr dudemeister

the vidio will verify everything i have said about my speedfeats


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 8, 2010)

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> that was sarcasm to shut you up mr dudemeister
> 
> the vidio will verify everything i have said about my speedfeats



We should lay off him for now.

Do you have a definite date for posting this video?


----------



## Genyosai (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> not even close in strenth, but i am peak human in speed, flexibility, reflexes, and endurance



Well, can you press your own weight, or at least 50-60% of it at least? These ninja claims and super speed probably at least require some considerable power to back them up. Look at Olympic sprinters - while they aren't bodybuilders, what they have is a very high power to weight ratio, and they have a fair bit of muscle there to provide that power. This is why skinny underweight dudes aren't the fastest people in the world.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> We should lay off him for now.
> 
> Do you have a definite date for posting this video?



either tommoro, or within the next few weaks. feel free to laugh at me until i get it up, but i promise i will make and post this video (i will be wearing heavy cloaths and a mask to conceil my identity)

i will make sure the distance is clearly 100 meters, and i will either time it myself, or you can take the liberty to time it. my speed does my name justice


----------



## Xanxus (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> either tommoro, or within the next few weaks. feel free to laugh at me until i get it up, but i promise i will make and post this video *(i will be wearing heavy cloaths and a mask to conceil my identity)
> *
> i will make sure the distance is clearly 100 meters, and i will either time it myself, or you can take the liberty to time it. my speed does my name justice



I will be waiting for your many excuses for not being able to run the 100 meters in 10 seconds.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 8, 2010)

> not even close in strenth, but i am peak human in speed, flexibility, reflexes, and endurance


You realise that this is impossible right?


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> either tommoro, or within the next few weaks. feel free to laugh at me until i get it up, but i promise i will make and post this video (i will be wearing heavy cloaths and a mask to conceil my identity)
> 
> i will make sure the distance is clearly 100 meters, and i will either time it myself, or you can take the liberty to time it. my speed does my name justice



There is a huge discrepancy between "tommorow" and "the next few weeks".


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

Here is a video of Usain Bolt for reference.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Gunners said:


> You realise that this is impossible right?



it is imposible be cause i have never wightlifted; i gained all of my leg streght through running and kicking, as well as other training. also although my upperbody is tone and lean, i have very thick and powerful legs in proportion


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> that was sarcasm to shut you up mr dudemeister
> 
> the vidio will verify everything i have said about my speedfeats



let me put it to you this way

even your video evidence will be an edited lie

there is no way...you are what you say you are

only ten or twenty guys ON THE PLANET..are that way

their training regiment and all that they do..is far more then anything you do by your own descriptions

nor do they have time to post on forums


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

i am done on this thread. feal free to laugh at me and call me a lier until i post the vidio, which i will do, and i will prove that it is in no way edidted

i promise i will post this video either tommorro or within the next 2 weeks

i promise. so until then, i am featless wonder


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 8, 2010)

He promises, you guys.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> i am done on this thread. feal free to laugh at me and call me a lier until i post the vidio, which i will do, and i will prove that it is in no way edidted
> 
> i promise i will post this video either tommorro or within the next 2 weeks
> 
> i promise. so until then, i am featless wonder



I'll accept that.

You have two weeks.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> I'll accept that.
> 
> You have two weeks.



keep this thread open. 

or i could make a flying shadow feats thread with video

either way i will prove my validity


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 8, 2010)

Onomatopoeia said:


> He promises, you guys.



heh yeah

within the next two weeks



Nimademe said:


> I'll accept that.
> 
> You have two weeks.



we gonna give him a chance?


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

Of course, it's common courtesy.

If he actually shows it, and we can find no signs of tampering, he would be able to demand respect.

The huge chance of it being a lie non-withstanding.


----------



## blueblip (Feb 8, 2010)

'Kay, Imma just gonna chip in my few cents here with the half-twit anorexic superman.

Shame on you, you bag of filth! Really, shame on you! Do you even realize how disrespectful you are being to God knows how many people? To gain sympathy from some people on the internet to fill your cheap ego, you make up stories about starvation? Do you even fucking know what its like to go for even go without food for two days, let alone for days on end? You're making starvation a fucking joke! Real starvation is HORRIBLE, so much so you can never understand how so! Have you ever fucking seen someone who's actually starving, or fed them? Christ alive, they're fucking begging you for food, and you can't even give them too much because it could be dangerous for them to ingest a large quantity of food after so many days without it? Have you tried explaining that to them, when you know they just couldn't care to understand? And here you are making fucking cracks about how you're starving, and feed yourself instant noodles because you're "used" to starving? Understand this asswipe: NOBODY gets used to starving! No-fucking-BODY! Not even those fuck all "true masters" you masturbate to to make yourself feel better! Fucking hell, learn some decency, so that you don't use other peoples' tragedy to garner fucking attention for your sad ass ego you depraved little twat!

For fuck's sake...FUCK! Idiot!

EDIT: Tell me where you live in Cali. My brother lives there, and I'm going to be visiting him sooner than later. While I'm down there, I'll pay you a visit and pound your Wing Chun ass into the ground. Maybe that will teach you some decency.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2010)

mimegeme. 


i like it


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah, i know what starvation feals like. also i know waht it is like to loose people to bloodshed, to be alone, and to have one friend who i am lucky to have

i said that i am done posting here until the vidio, but this demanded my attention. you do not no me, so keep your assumptions to yourself


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2010)

I've read through a lot of BD threads in my time. . .

But I admit, this one *really *makes my head spin.


----------



## blueblip (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> yeah, i know what starvation feals like. also i know waht it is like to loose people to bloodshed, to be alone, and to have one friend who i am lucky to have
> 
> i said that i am done posting here until the vidio, but this demanded my attention. you do not no me, so keep your assumptions to yourself


Balls you do! If you can afford fucking instant noodles and peanut butter, you have no idea what starvation is.

And the only bloodshed you've seen is when you get sodomized by your local bully everyday. Little twat.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> yeah, i know what starvation feals like. also i know waht it is like to loose people to bloodshed, to be alone, and to have one friend who i am lucky to have
> 
> i said that i am done posting here until the vidio, but this demanded my attention. you do not no me, so keep your assumptions to yourself





Also, Blondie, mind locking this? He will just make a feat thread like he said.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

blueblip said:


> Balls you do! If you can afford fucking instant noodles and peanut butter, you have no idea what starvation is.
> 
> And the only bloodshed you've seen is when you get sodomized by your local bully everyday. Little twat.



granted i am from america, and i realize that i have it ALOT better than many other less fortunate people in countries i am not going to name

that being said my life has never been perfect. please keep your assumptions to yourself

and i will make a flying shadow feat thread


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

Make sure to put it in the respect dome


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Also, Blondie, mind locking this? He will just make a feat thread like he said.



Advisors have no forum powers.



flying shadow said:


> keep this thread open.
> 
> or i could make a flying shadow feats thread *with video*
> 
> either way i will prove my validity



Truthfully, all you'll prove is your grounds for your embarrassment, ESPECIALLY with the videos.

In addition, a 'feat thread about yourself' has nothing to do with the Outskirts Battledome save serving your own ego. Threads like that arguably go in the Chatterbox or the Blender if not the Landfill, and even then, you'd be ridiculed worst than here.

If you're going to Battledome, go ahead, but keep your personal ego like the ridiculous personal feats thread out of it.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Make sure to put it in the respect dome



alright. maybe i can also get back in the green


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Advisors have no forum powers.



Whoops, my bad.

I was going to report it, but I thought it might be impolite.

Do you mind asking somebody to lock this instead then?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 8, 2010)

> EDIT: Tell me where you live in Cali. My brother lives there, and I'm going to be visiting him sooner than later. While I'm down there, I'll pay you a visit and pound your Wing Chun ass into the ground. Maybe that will teach you some decency.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> alright. maybe i can also get back in the green



Definitely, if your video reaches the hype you've been giving it.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 8, 2010)

Thread should stay open, if he posts a video dressed up as a ninja and it is cheaply edited this thread has the potential to be an internet classic.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

Blondie said:


> In addition, a 'feat thread about yourself' has nothing to do with the Outskirts Battledome save serving your own ego. Threads like that arguably go in the Chatterbox or the Blender if not the Landfill, and even then, you'd be ridiculed worst than here.
> 
> If you're going to Battledome, go ahead, but keep your personal ego like the ridiculous personal feats thread out of it.



If someone uses him in actual battledome matches it would be relevant.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## 321zigzag (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> alright. maybe i can also get back in the green



Lets see what else besides running?

Thats it?


----------



## blueblip (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> granted i am from america, and i realize that i have it ALOT better than many other less fortunate people in countries i am not going to name
> 
> that being said my life has never been perfect. please keep your assumptions to yourself
> 
> and i will make a flying shadow feat thread


Where you're from has nothing to do with anything here. I am thoroughly aware of what can and does happen to people in the States. I'm calling your bullshit on what you're saying yourself!

And you still persist with the "you don't know me" crap? Believe me I know you well enough you little twat; you're an attention starved freak with no friends or life, and so you make all that up in your head and try to pass it off as fact to people online. You're perverse enough to lie about being in poverty.

And out of curiosity, if "true" Kung Fu masters are reclusive, how the hell did they end up in the US? Shit, why and how the hell did they leave China??


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 8, 2010)

He should also provide video evidence that he's the master martial artist he claims to be.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

blueblip said:


> Where you're from has nothing to do with anything here. I am thoroughly aware of what can and does happen to people in the States. I'm calling your bullshit on what you're saying yourself!
> 
> And you still persist with the "you don't know me" crap? Believe me I know you well enough you little twat; you're an attention starved freak with no friends or life, and so you make all that up in your head and try to pass it off as fact to people online. You're perverse enough to lie about being in poverty.
> 
> And out of curiosity, if "true" Kung Fu masters are reclusive, how the hell did they end up in the US? Shit, why and how the hell did they leave China??



once again, keep your assumptions to yourself

once again, keep your assumptions to yourself

its called immigration. last time i checked america has a large chinese population, especially where i am from


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Onomatopoeia said:


> He should also provide video evidence that he's the master martial artist he claims to be.



how, go beat up some drug dealers and steal there stash ans cash and capture it on video?

lets just start with the speed feats, and if that goes well (which it will), then maybe you will want to see some martial arts. its not like wing chun is flashy anyway; its effective


----------



## blueblip (Feb 8, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> once again, keep your assumptions to yourself
> 
> once again, keep your assumptions to yourself
> 
> its called immigration. last time i checked america has a large chinese population, especially where i am from


Who's making assumptions.

And again, why the hell would a *reclusive, non-materialistic* martial arts master forsake the bamboo forests of China for a greater economic life in the USA?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Feb 8, 2010)

I think we're done here.


----------

